# Tenney?  Hello?  Is this thing on?



## witch hobble (Dec 4, 2014)

From a threecy website:



*Tenney Mountain Ski Area Sold*Monday, December 1, 2014, NewEnglandSkiIndustry.com
[FONT=Georgia, Arial]Nearly four years after being sold at auction to Iroquois Capital Management, LLC, Tenney Mountain ski area has been acquired by Tenney Mountain Development Group, LLC via quitclaim deed. The estimated price was $1.25 million.

Tenney Mountain Development Group, LLC, also known as TMDG, was registered as a New Hampshire company on October 17, 2014. The Windham, New Hampshire company's President is Michael Bouchard, who appears to have been involved in multiple wireless technology businesses.

The troubled ski area last operated during the 2009-10 season, after which it found itself on the auction block. Originally opened in 1960, Tenney struggled through numerous ownership changes and closures. Since its most recent closure, Groton Wind was constructed near the top of the ski area, casting turbine shadows down the quickly overgrowing ski slopes. While some snowmaking equipment has been sold, the chairlifts remain standing.

[/FONT]


----------



## Smellytele (Dec 4, 2014)

interesting...


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 4, 2014)

If the purchaser is in the wireless technology business, I am willing to bet that he wants access to the summit and has no intention of running a ski area.


----------



## dlague (Dec 4, 2014)

Damn - I thought we were all going to pitch in - dropped the ball.  We even identified who was going to do what.

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/131083-AZ-Group-Buy!!!?highlight=Tenney


----------



## witch hobble (Dec 4, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> interesting...



Quite...

I had heard that the Hornet was being inspected on behalf of a potential buyer a couple weeks ago.


----------



## witch hobble (Dec 4, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> If the purchaser is in the wireless technology business, I am willing to bet that he wants access to the summit and has no intention of running a ski area.



I had also been thinking that might be the case.


----------



## Tin (Dec 4, 2014)

please....please...please...


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 4, 2014)

witch hobble said:


> Quite...
> 
> I had heard that the Hornet was being inspected on behalf of a potential buyer a couple weeks ago.


Was it being inspected for potential operation or for sale?  Hopefully the former.  How much of a market is there for a 6,000 foot double chair, anyway?


----------



## Tin (Dec 4, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Was it being inspected for potential operation or for sale?  Hopefully the former.  How much of a market is there for a 6,000 foot double chair, anyway?



That could be the slowest chair in all New England, made the Spear Mountain Triple seem high speed. Just really hope if it is opened for skiing it is not another hermit club type thing. Loved the trees and trails there.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 4, 2014)

witch hobble said:


> Quite...
> 
> I had heard that the Hornet was being inspected on behalf of a potential buyer a couple weeks ago.



That would be the best news of all for those of us who would like to see it reopened.  I had read that the people who were holding it wanted that but nothing in the item about the sale.  Would love to see it become another Ragged (wasn't Ragged at one time on life support?).  I would visit with the boy at PSU and the nostalgia buff I am (all the original Ski 93 areas would be open to skiing again).

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Warp Daddy (Dec 4, 2014)

hope it opens up again , was a fun place to ski when visiting my grandkids in 495 land


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 4, 2014)

Did Plymouth State students embrace it, or did they go up the road to ski?
I bet there are some condo owners that are really hoping it opens.


----------



## DoublePlanker (Dec 4, 2014)

Plymouth State negotiates a very nice deal with ski area(s) for passes for their students.  I think this year is Cannon.  I believe its a very good deal.  That likely dictates where they ski.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 4, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> If the purchaser is in the wireless technology business, I am willing to bet that he wants access to the summit and has no intention of running a ski area.



Plymouth already has pretty good wireless. So the market would be Hebron and Rumney? 



witch hobble said:


> I had heard that the Hornet was being inspected on behalf of a potential buyer a couple weeks ago.


Hope that's true. Although, I doubt I'd be headed there to ride that lift unless it was nearly free. Hiking would be almost as quick and certainly better for you. Maybe it would at least get the trails cleared.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Dec 4, 2014)

I doubt very much that one would buy a whole ski area just to put a cell tower on it.I would think you could lease a parcel next to the wind turbines.That area already has good coverage anyway.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 4, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> If the purchaser is in the wireless technology business, I am willing to bet that he wants access to the summit and has no intention of running a ski area.



+ 1.  When I drove by on 93 in October I was stunned as to the wind turbines on the top.  RIP.  It is too bad because it has a good sized town and some potential, but the last few years had bad management and little money.


----------



## skiMEbike (Dec 4, 2014)

Tin said:


> That could be the slowest chair in all New England,



You never had the privilege of riding the West Mountain chair at Sugarloaf....I think it's the longest fixed double chair in the East (or possibly the country??)    It's over 24 minute ride, and it doesn't even get you to the top of the mountain !!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 4, 2014)

skiMEbike said:


> You never had the privilege of riding the West Mountain chair at Sugarloaf....I think it's the longest fixed double chair in the East (or possibly the country??)    It's over 24 minute ride, and it doesn't even get you to the top of the mountain !!



24 minute ride?!  WTF?!


----------



## Abubob (Dec 4, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Did Plymouth State students embrace it, or did they go up the road to ski?
> I bet there are some condo owners that are really hoping it opens.


One of the guys I work with used to get a $1 pass there when attending PSU. That was back in 2005.


----------



## skiMEbike (Dec 4, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> 24 minute ride?!  WTF?!



It's true, and that's without the lift stopping...Garmin stats to prove it!!  

Aside from the condo owners...that chair is only good if you are looking to boot up in the car, want a nice short walk to the lift, and want to get away from the masses.   The other benefit is:  it makes for a nice long chair ride "to ready yourself" for skiing :wink:


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 4, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> 24 minute ride?!  WTF?!


24 minutes for 1,275 vertical feet.


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 4, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> 24 minutes for 1,275 vertical feet.



53' a minute??? 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mriceyman (Dec 4, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> 24 minutes for 1,275 vertical feet.



53' a minute??? 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Tin (Dec 4, 2014)

The Hornet was close to that. I would say a solid 20 minutes for 1,300'.


----------



## skiMEbike (Dec 4, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> 24 minutes for 1,275 vertical feet.



And lets not forget the 6,968 feet of horizontal


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 4, 2014)

I don't think I've never ridden West Mountain.  Is the 24 minutes an honest timing or an exaggeration? That length of time would stand out to me.  I guess it's possible.  I think the Attitash Summit lift is like 16 minutes for 6200 feet and while slow, it's conceivable a chair could be 40% slower like West is apparently.

I believe I timed the Hornet at Tenney around 16 minutes also.  I know I could get in 3 runs an hour off the thing, but not more than that.  No way that place succeeds without either replacing that lift with something faster, or breaking it up into two lifts.  I doubt a HSQ would ever make sense, but maybe something like this would:







The area above the end of the shortened Hornet lift is fairly flat and just ok.  The area below, especially Snap Dragon and parts of the lift line are great fun.  Adding the Upper Mountain lift I did would allow you to lap the Sweet William area of the hill without the long run out or super long lift ride back up to the top. 

I enjoyed Tenney the one season I had a pass there.  Lots of character trails.  Not a ton of pitch, but a fun little mountain. I think it was 7 years ago now.  $99.  I only skied there half dozen or so times after a storm.   Loved the lodge there too.   I assume much of the glades have grown in by now, but they had some pretty sweet low angle trees.  Here's a picture from years ago:


----------



## skiMEbike (Dec 4, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't think I've never ridden West Mountain.  Is the 24 minutes an honest timing or an exaggeration? That length of time would stand out to me.  I guess it's possible.



Upon further review of the Garmin track...I calculate 20 mins & 20 seconds (My original 24 mins had over 3 mins of time waiting for the chair).


----------



## DoublePlanker (Dec 4, 2014)

DoublePlanker said:


> Plymouth State negotiates a very nice deal with ski area(s) for passes for their students.  I think this year is Cannon.  I believe its a very good deal.  That likely dictates where they ski.



I was wrong.  Plymouth State negotiated a deal with Waterville Valley this year.  A valid student ID will receive a $7 lift ticket from Waterville.  A lot of students opt for a college pass offered by NH ski areas which includes like 5 mountains.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 4, 2014)

skiMEbike said:


> Upon further review of the Garmin track...I calculate 20 mins & 20 seconds (My original 24 mins had over 3 mins of time waiting for the chair).



There was a line waiting for this chair?  :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 4, 2014)

DoublePlanker said:


> I was wrong.  Plymouth State negotiated a deal with Waterville Valley this year.  A valid student ID will receive a $7 lift ticket from Waterville.  A lot of students opt for a college pass offered by NH ski areas which includes like 5 mountains.



WOW.  That is a great deal.  For students on a budget or with a tight schedule, this means going skiing for a great deal with no commitment.  I'd say that is almost better than a season pass.  Even at, say, $280 or so, one would have to ski 40 days to match that price.

Speaking as someone who had lots of student passes in undergrad and graduate school, and who sold these passes one season for Sugarbush, I can say that A LOT of students impulse buy without really thinking of what they are doing.  When it comes time to ski, they usually are hungover, can't get their buddies to go, or just don't feel like it.  And when they do go they go midweek and for a few hours at a time.  They are usually lucky if they ski five days in a season let alone break even.  

Obviously there are exceptions, me being one.  My last year of Grad School I pulled my best grades and skied 66 days on two season passes (Burke and Sugarbush).  Damn I miss that season.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 4, 2014)

I maybe mistaken, but I think PSU employees get the same deal as the students


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 4, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I maybe mistaken, but I think PSU employees get the same deal as the students



If you think about it, this WV deal would KILL Tenney.  They could not even remotely compete with that sort of deal.  And Tenney is in PSU's backyard.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 4, 2014)

When I was a pass holder at Tenney, I assumed a lot of PSU students skied there.  I found out few to none did.  At the time PSU students were skiing Cannon for $5 a day


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 4, 2014)

DoublePlanker said:


> I was wrong.  Plymouth State negotiated a deal with Waterville Valley this year.  A valid student ID will receive a $7 lift ticket from Waterville.  A lot of students opt for a college pass offered by NH ski areas which includes like 5 mountains.



Correct,  PSU deal is with Waterville this year.   Bought my son the NH4 College Pass ($319) with Cranmore, Bretton, Waterville and Cannon. Texted me he was enjoying Waterville this morning.   If Tenney were to reopen I would highly recommend to their management to get in on that pass.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## dlague (Dec 5, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> If you think about it, this WV deal would KILL Tenney.  They could not even remotely compete with that sort of deal.  And Tenney is in PSU's backyard.



I think I would have to take long lunch breaks every now and then - I literally work five minutes from there.


----------



## witch hobble (Dec 5, 2014)

VTKilarney said:


> Was it being inspected for potential operation or for sale?  Hopefully the former.  How much of a market is there for a 6,000 foot double chair, anyway?



Don't know.  If I were buying a house with a bunch of old cars in the yard, I would want to know if they could be started up and driven, even if I didn't plan on using them.  Due diligence and what not.

Hornet lift ride was 13 minutes without a stop.  

IMO the bigger priority, operations wise, is snowmaking and trail maintenance.  I'd rather have a long, slow ride to snow covered trails than a high speed ride to grass and pucker brush.


----------



## witch hobble (Dec 5, 2014)

dlague said:


> I think I would have to take long lunch breaks every now and then - I literally work five minutes from there.



Me too. We could start up Tenney Mountain Mental Health Club!


----------



## DoublePlanker (Dec 5, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I maybe mistaken, but I think PSU employees get the same deal as the students



This is true.  My wife is an employee.  I can be her guest for something real cheap.  We went to Cannon last year on a Saturday and it was like $5 for her and $15 or $20 for me.

The students can arrange their schedules so they only have class 2 days a week.  That leaves 5 for skiing.  What a life!


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 5, 2014)

That was my life as a student at UVM.  Classes on Tuesday & Thursday, ski the rest at Stowe.


----------



## DoublePlanker (Dec 5, 2014)

Yeah, I missed out on skiing in college and post-college.  I remember meeting some young guys in Aspen who were like 21.  They slept like 15 in a house.  They skied every single day in Aspen ski company.  They had to work parking cars in the AM and handing out cookies at the end of the day.  Met them on Hanging Valley Wall, the ski bus back to Aspen, and the cookie line.   Still jealous I did not do something like that.


----------



## dlague (Dec 5, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> That was my life as a student at UVM.  Classes on Tuesday & Thursday, ski the rest at Stowe.



First year of college - skied Brodie and Jiminy Peak.  Then took a break (grades were crap due to skiing too much), made snow for Jay Peak and skied there a lot before going into the military.  In the military, got stationed in Germany and skied some of the smaller hills and some of the Alps even to TDY pay to ski.  Got out of the military, back to LSC and skied Jay Peak and Burke ( got way better grades).  Definitely had some good times.

PSU sits in a pretty good location in that respect!


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 5, 2014)

dlague said:


> PSU sits in a pretty good location in that respect!


If your primary concern is skiing, PSU seems to be better than UVM.  The one advantage of UVM is that it's one of the cheapest ways to ski Stowe.  But PSU's deals are unbelievable, and the skiing is a lot closer than at UVM.


----------



## canobie#1 (Dec 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> That was my life as a student at UVM.  Classes on Tuesday & Thursday, ski the rest at Stowe.



My bro goes to UVM and lives there.  The past two years, he and his large group of ski friends went to stowe.  They decided to convert to the other side of the highway and and get season passes for sugarbush and mad river.  Thank God.  

I really hope Tenny re-opens but an express quad is a must.  They can't compete with Waterville, cannon, loon, ragged and gunstock if they don't update.


----------



## The Sneak (Dec 7, 2014)

Went to UMF and my "all east" ASC season pass was like 299 freshman year IIRC. Maybe 349?

Got something like 65 days in freshman year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> My bro goes to UVM and lives there.  The past two years, he and his large group of ski friends went to stowe.  They decided to convert to the other side of the highway and and get season passes for sugarbush and mad river.  Thank God.



Hope they're saving a bunch of money switching to a mountain that averages almost 100 inches less snow and has inferior terrain.


----------



## bobbutts (Dec 7, 2014)

I like having Tenney available because it's so unpopular it's like a private ski area.  Anyone who re-opens it better be in it for the love and have deep pockets.  I'd predict it won't re-open, and on the outside chance it does, it closes again within 5 years.


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 7, 2014)

bobbutts said:


> I like having Tenney available because it's so unpopular it's like a private ski area.  Anyone who re-opens it better be in it for the love and have deep pockets.  I'd predict it won't re-open, and on the outside chance it does, it closes again within 5 years.



That's bad news to hear from a local but unfortunately probably accurate.  Caught in that no mans land between the lakes and the bigger peaks of the Whites.  If reopened they should try and team up with others to try and drive traffic that way (the NH Super Pass?)

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## canobie#1 (Dec 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Hope they're saving a bunch of money switching to a mountain that averages almost 100 inches less snow and has inferior terrain.



We have gone to both before and we all think Sugarbush is far superior.  Stowe is fun but doesn't have the character that the bush has.  IMO


----------



## Higgl (Dec 7, 2014)

canobie#1 said:


> My bro goes to UVM and lives there.  The past two years, he and his large group of ski friends went to stowe.  They decided to convert to the other side of the highway and and get season passes for sugarbush and mad river.  Thank God.
> 
> I really hope Tenny re-opens but an express quad is a must.  They can't compete with Waterville, cannon, loon, ragged and gunstock if they don't update.



It'll be really hard for anyone trying to buy that area to find the money to immediately purchase a high speed quad. Whenever someone purchases an area, their goal is almost always to get a high speed lift in there and to justify that they have to build up something resembling a skier base before spending 5 or 6 million. It took Peak Resorts at Crotched nearly a decade to do it.

I think a carpet loaded lift is the way to go. It's a small enough area and it'll make anyone who wants to go there very happy with a 5 or six minute summit ride.

I'll sadly be shocked if Tenney ever reopens though


----------



## doublediamond (Dec 7, 2014)

Higgl said:


> I think a carpet loaded lift is the way to go. It's a small enough area and it'll make anyone who wants to go there very happy with a 5 or six minute summit ride.



Uh... Hornet Double is 5985 ft.  You could squeak out a 10-minute ride with a variance.


----------



## vermonter44 (Dec 7, 2014)

How fast do conveyor chairs typically run?


----------



## Higgl (Dec 7, 2014)

Woops, yeah I do not know what I was thinking. Sugarloaf's Skyline is about 4,000 ft with an 8 minute ride. I still cannot see them opening a high speed even if the mountain does open again without at years of successful seasons under their belt.


----------



## vermonter44 (Dec 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> I don't think I've never ridden West Mountain.  Is the 24 minutes an honest timing or an exaggeration? That length of time would stand out to me.  I guess it's possible.  I think the Attitash Summit lift is like 16 minutes for 6200 feet and while slow, it's conceivable a chair could be 40% slower like West is apparently.
> 
> I believe I timed the Hornet at Tenney around 16 minutes also.  I know I could get in 3 runs an hour off the thing, but not more than that.  No way that place succeeds without either replacing that lift with something faster, or breaking it up into two lifts.  I doubt a HSQ would ever make sense, but maybe something like this would:
> 
> ...



Given the length of the hornet, Deadheadskier's layout would probably work the best, and one of the two lifts could have a conveyor as well


----------



## doublediamond (Dec 7, 2014)

vermonter44 said:


> How fast do conveyor chairs typically run?



Max by code is 500 fpm for a double, 475 for a triple, and 450 for a quad.  Some ski areas have variances if they have a conveyor, but none run any faster than 600 fpm.  You need to add lots of sensors at that speed.  That's why Ascutney's HSQ never ran faster than 600 fpm.


----------



## vermonter (Dec 7, 2014)

doublediamond said:


> You need to add lots of sensors at that speed.  That's why Ascutney's HSQ never ran faster than 600 fpm.



That seems like a waste of a high speed quad...  Why pay for the detachable if your not going to run it at high speeds??? Explains a lot about the past management there. A shame, was a good mountain too .


----------



## doublediamond (Dec 7, 2014)

Maybe "lots of" is an overstatement.  They needed rope-alignment sensors (one on every sheave train) to run at full speed.  Once one goes bad, they gotta run at 600 until its replaced, so instead of spending the money on replacing sensors, they just never ran it full speed.

Also that, as well as not running it midweek, saved on grip maintenance costs.  Every 25,000 full up/down laps, you need to tear apart and rebuild a detachable grip. 

But yes; penny-wise & pound-foolish.  Investing in a snowmaking pond instead of a HSQ to nowhere would have saved them.  

It seems a lot of ski areas have bad management.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 7, 2014)

doublediamond said:


> Maybe "lots of" is an overstatement.  They needed rope-alignment sensors (one on every sheave train) to run at full speed.  Once one goes bad, they gotta run at 600 until its replaced, so instead of spending the money on replacing sensors, they just never ran it full speed.
> 
> Also that, as well as not running it midweek, saved on grip maintenance costs.  Every 25,000 full up/down laps, you need to tear apart and rebuild a detachable grip.
> 
> ...



Good to have a lift tech on the boards.  It is too bad that Ascutney was so short-sighted.  Too bad that Tenney did not get the HSQ.  However I heard that after removal and transport it was almost as expensive as a new HSQ.  Burke had a contract to buy it, but the costs and legal issues involved with the former owners made it not work out.  Also Poma said that they'd give Burke an offer they could not refuse....

As to Tenney, every year that goes by is another year that they fall further behind making it more difficult to reopen.  The snowmaking and other infrastructure probably is not being maintained.  And, IIRC, there has been at least one if not two auctions where equipment has walked away.  That said, are the lifts still standing?  The Lodge?  What are they doing with those items?  Did they get the chairs and haul rope back up on the Hornet?  And I think that the last season that they ran was what, 2009-2010?


----------



## Higgl (Dec 7, 2014)

"While the lifts still remain, some of the snowmaking equipment has been sold." from Newenglandskihistory.com on Tenney. Also as of summer 2014 Hornet was still standing complete with chairs and haul rope still up. The lodge is still standing too and nothing bad has appeared to happen to it. I really loved that lodge.

Does anyone know anything about the wind farm on top? Would that impede anything?

Getting any kind of snowmaking up and running at Tenney would take millions for sure. You'd have to start basically from scratch I think.


----------



## witch hobble (Dec 7, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


>



Problem with this layout is you can't lap forget me not > snapdragon with one lift ride.  Sweet William was cut as a lift line, why not just put the hypothetical chair where it was intended?


----------



## witch hobble (Dec 7, 2014)

For those booting up at the car , Tenney was perfect.  You don't even need to go thru the lodge area, you just spill out of the lot onto the Hornet and go.


----------



## deadheadskier (Dec 7, 2014)

I was unaware Sweet William was cut as a lift line.  My thought on where I put the lift was just to have it centralized so that easy to get to both sides of the hill off it.  I recognize that by shortening the Hornet you wouldn't be able to lap Forget Me Not > Snap Dragon off of one chair.  I just looked at the two lifts as perhaps a less expensive solution to what most people's big complaint was about Tenney; the long ass ride up the Hornet.


----------



## Tin (Dec 8, 2014)

doublediamond said:


> Max by code is 500 fpm for a double, 475 for a triple, and 450 for a quad.  Some ski areas have variances if they have a conveyor, but none run any faster than 600 fpm.  You need to add lots of sensors at that speed.  That's why Ascutney's HSQ never ran faster than 600 fpm.




Does this vary from state to state? Berkshire East's Diamond Express was a fixed grip double that ran between 550-600 fps


----------



## Savemeasammy (Dec 8, 2014)

Judging by the map, it looks like Tenney shut down before the proliferation of double black terrain at most of the resorts 

I only skied Tenney once back in the day.  Nothing about it stood out to me, and I don't really remember anything about it...  It's location seems like it would be ideal for the Mass day trip market.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiNEwhere (Dec 8, 2014)

I skied Tenney with the boys scouts a few times as a kid. I remember liking it, I don't think I was a very advanced skier at the time but I still had fun. 

I looked up the mountain on Google maps though and switched to terrain view, it does not look like there is anything even remotely steep anywhere on the mountain. 

Like it's been said might be good for the mass market, but first the hornet double would have to go. Weekend skiers would not put up with that lift. I can't even imagine it would pass inspection anymore, those towers have got to be pretty rusted and/or concrete footings pretty weak.


----------



## joshua segal (Dec 8, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> ...
> 
> I looked up the mountain on Google maps though and switched to terrain view, it does not look like there is anything even remotely steep anywhere on the mountain.
> 
> ...


The best steep was under the lift near the bottom and there were a few good spots to the left (looking up).  Sam Hall wanted to expand and cut a lift line.  When I asked him why he did that without a lift, he explained, it was the last year he would be able to cut the trail without permitting.  But Sam never did anything on credit.  He sold Tenney before he ever built the lift and no succeeding owner ever had the deep pockets to put in the lift (and snowmaking infrastructure).  I think that new area might have had some good glades potential but looked mostly like good cruising terrain.


----------



## dusty (Dec 8, 2014)

I actually own John French's old cabin near the lodge at Tenney, heard from a reliable source the mountain will be open for skiing next winter. Quit giving me heart attacks with this only bought for access to the summit business


----------



## 4aprice (Dec 8, 2014)

dusty said:


> I actually own John French's old cabin near the lodge at Tenney,* heard from a reliable source the mountain will be open for skiing next winter*. Quit giving me heart attacks with this only bought for access to the summit business



Hope your right Dusty.  Long live SKI 93.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## VTKilarney (Dec 8, 2014)

I've always wanted to see Tenney make a comeback, so I've got my fingers crossed.

They would probably be a lot better off if they were about 30 miles farther south, but what can you do.


----------



## dusty (Dec 8, 2014)

Hope I am right too.  I never had a chance to ski Tenney, well I did, but when I was at PSU everyone always voted Cannon..  If anyone has anymore info let us know! I saw in the town minutes plans for a hotel, lazy river, new lifts, trails, lake being dug for water at the top for snowmaking, etc all sorts of neat stuff but don't want to get my hopes up too high.

For the curious:

http://www.plymouth-nh.org/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/March_24-2014_minutes.docx  (Visitors heading)

http://www.pvwsd.com/PVWSD/MEETING_MINUTES_files/jan142014meeting.pdf


----------



## SNOWMAN103 (Jan 14, 2015)

*Tenny Reopening shhhhhhh lmfao*

As someone really reALLY close to the project tenny is gonna reopen with huge new investment by new owners.:smash:


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 14, 2015)

Ary, 

Welcome to the forum.  Will you be renaming the mountain Q-Tenney?


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 14, 2015)

Quick poll: if it was you, would you change the name?

why and why not?

and what to?


----------



## Quietman (Jan 14, 2015)

witch hobble said:


> Quick poll: if it was you, would you change the name?
> 
> why and why not?
> 
> and what to?



Boston-Manchester-Franconia Regional Ski Area:lol:


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 15, 2015)

witch hobble said:


> Quick poll: if it was you, would you change the name?
> 
> why and why not?
> 
> and what to?



No. With Tenney Mtn Highway leading toward it off the 93 and no real reason to change it


----------



## uphill (Jan 15, 2015)

1) A huge investment from new owners is a given if it reopens.
2) Maybe I am a skeptic, but I worry that it won't happen.  I'm not getting my hopes up unless SNOWMAN103 can either prove he doesn't own a condo at the base (or other ulterior motives) or site his source.
3) How would the common skier show their support?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2015)

If Tenney put in a decent lift and expanded snowmaking and offered an affordable product, I'd go.  

Biggest thing for me is that they don't ruin the trails by widening them.  Then, they just become Gunstock 2.0.   Not that all the trails at Gunstock are characterless, but Tenney has numerous narrower trails that I enjoy.  I'd hate to see them turned into wide boulevards.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 15, 2015)

I'm very skeptical of this as well. My reasons:
-Terrain is largely boring as folks have mentioned. Flat at top and steeper at bottom...inverted from how the topography of most mtns is oriented.
-Build out of Loon/Ragged/Sunapee etc---not sure why the common day tripper would give up another mtn for Tenney?
-Lot of infrastructure needed...a HSQ is probably a must---no one will deal with the slow chair for the type of terrain they offer IMHO.

Who is target market? (Possible Solutions)
-Community hill for Plymouth/PSU. Maybe get the triple up and running and not worry about the double to the summit? Akin to how Big Squaw in ME is doing things?          Focus on night skiing/afternoon operations....install tubing hill?

The above could possibly work but they definitely have their work cut out for them.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 15, 2015)

The biggest allure of Tenney, to me is the fact that it was part of the original Ski 93 complex and with Mittersill reopened it is possible to ski all of the original Ski 93. (maybe even Snows Mt @ WV).  Other then that it is very similar in size to Gunstock, Ragged and Sunapee, except its closer to the bigger areas.  I would suggest that new ownership at Tenney try to get with White Mountain Super Pass group and try and drive some of that business there.  Don't get me wrong, I have skied Tenney before, enjoyed it and would love to ski it again, but to just stand on its own is going to be difficult.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## mbedle (Jan 15, 2015)

4aprice - you can ski Snow's Mt on February 27th - it will be open for one day. As far as Tenney goes, I can't see any other reason why a private group would purchase the property but to operate a ski resort.


----------



## Dmiller27 (Jan 15, 2015)

I really liked this place and I hope they open it back up.


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 15, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Who is target market? (Possible Solutions)
> -Community hill for Plymouth/PSU. Maybe get the triple up and running and not worry about the double to the summit? Akin to how Big Squaw in ME is doing things?          Focus on night skiing/afternoon operations....install tubing hill?
> 
> The above could possibly work but they definitely have their work cut out for them.



Not much $ to be made from Plymouth/PSU.  Especially if you are putting 10s of millions into the place.

As much as people bitch about the Hornet, a chair there is essential, even if is old and slow.  Without the terrain from the top, the place is really, really tiny......with awkward trails that don't flow.....all the best terrain (edelweiss, morning glory, forget me not, sweet William, Venus fly trap, the glades) comes off the top. The narrow squiggly ones that DHS is talking about.

Tubing is there already.  Lights have been used, but not lately.


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 15, 2015)

uphill said:


> 1) A huge investment from new owners is a given if it reopens.
> 2) Maybe I am a skeptic, but I worry that it won't happen.  I'm not getting my hopes up unless SNOWMAN103 can either prove he doesn't own a condo at the base (or other ulterior motives) or site his source.
> 3) How would the common skier show their support?



1- yes
2- he said lmfao and spelled the mountain's name wrong, so I don't think that was a serious post.
3- buy a ticket....or a condo


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 15, 2015)

Back in the 70s, I stood in some pretty long liftlines at Tenney.  If someone has the deep pockets to put in some modern lifts and snowmaking, it is very accessible from I-93 and might well be competitive with Ragged, as well as the others that used to make up Ski-93. (Cannon, WV, Loon).


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 15, 2015)

joshua segal said:


> Back in the 70s, I stood in some pretty long liftlines at Tenney.  If someone has the deep pockets to put in some modern lifts and snowmaking, it is very accessible from I-93 and might well be competitive with Ragged, as well as the others that used to make up Ski-93. (Cannon, WV, Loon).



Thus what I said and team up with the Super Pass. (thus kind of recreating a Ski 93)  What would make Tenney stand out from Gunstock, Ragged or even Sunapee, all about the same size and closer to the Boston metro area? Well joining Waterville, Bretton and Cannon (Mittersill) would get my attention  My son goes to PSU and they will *not* be Tenney's saving grace.   

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 15, 2015)

....or team with Peaks.   Adding Tenney to Attitash, Wildcat and Crotched would be a nice product.


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 15, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> ....or team with Peaks.   Adding Tenney to Attitash, Wildcat and Crotched would be a nice product.



The traditionalist inside of me just screamed but your right.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## witch hobble (Jan 16, 2015)

Tenney on the superpass would be hard for me to pass up.....Tenney with Peaks would probably make me make one trip a year to the others, so I would have to be convinced Tenney had their shit together to commit to that.


----------



## skifastinvt (Feb 19, 2015)

Any word/rumors about the status of Tenney?  I visited the area last weekend.  It doesn't look like anything is happening (no tracks into the base lodge or office.  Trails are really starting to grow in.  I heard from a well connected local that the new owner does have intentions of running the property as a ski area (though the ski area is not his primary reason for purchasing the mountain).  Rumor has it that he/his associates are also considering a purchase of Waterville Valley.  All rumor, but interesting none the less.  

Speaking of Waterville, thoughts on relocating the world cup triple instead of a new HS quad?  With the new HS lifts at Ragged and Sunapee, I would think Waterville would have to build a HS on anything over 1,000 vert. ft.


----------



## Telemechanic (Feb 19, 2015)

doublediamond said:


> Every 25,000 full up/down laps, you need to tear apart and rebuild a detachable grip.



Your number is low for most lifts.

For most lifts that operate winters only code requires 20% of a lifts grips be non-destructive-tested each year. Grip cycles is a consideration so shorter lifts and lifts with two operating seasons can be as high as 40%.

A rough example is Loon's Kanc Quad which runs 1000 fpm, 8 hours a day for 150 days a year and is 8000 feet around, each grip does about 45,000 cycles in five years.


I'm not a person "really close to the project" but I've heard from very reliable sources it will reopen. I know the lifts have been maintained since they last closed with the idea of re-opening.


----------



## Bostonian (Apr 6, 2015)

Curious if any updates on tenney, now the off season is rapidly approaching...


----------



## dusty (Apr 6, 2015)

Hey Bostonian,
   Been checking everyday myself, last I heard a month or so ago was we are waiting for a big announcement from the owners and some details on the plan, possibly a community fun day to gain interest. Hopefully we will hear something soon!


----------



## Jully (Apr 6, 2015)

Last I heard was that the Development Group was going to make an announcement in March about the future of the mountain, but it appears that no such announcement was made.


----------



## Abubob (Apr 6, 2015)

Grapevine has it that some work is out to bid. No word on what that work is.


----------



## dusty (Apr 6, 2015)

ah, I have some tenants on the mountain now, will be sure to let everyone know if they see some machinery up there


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 6, 2015)

Abubob said:


> Grapevine has it that some work is out to bid. No word on what that work is.



Considering the amount of deterioration that has likely occurred, it will take A LOT of work to get the ski operations up and running.


----------



## Jully (Apr 6, 2015)

As has been mentioned before, I think a new lift has to go in. If they open with a refurbished Hornet going to top... I don't know if they'll last two seasons.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 6, 2015)

Jully said:


> As has been mentioned before, I think a new lift has to go in. If they open with a refurbished Hornet going to top... I don't know if they'll last two seasons.



+ 1.


----------



## Jully (Apr 6, 2015)

I don't know how I missed this, but the new owners created a Facebook page near the end of March. 

https://m.facebook.com/skiTENNEY?refsrc=https://www.facebook.com/skiTENNEY

The new owner, Michael Bouchard, appears to be trying to reach out and have good communication with people. Has multiple responses to comments and seems pretty energetic and excited. So far so good!


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 6, 2015)

Jully said:


> I don't know how I missed this, but the new owners created a Facebook page near the end of March.
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/skiTENNEY?refsrc=https://www.facebook.com/skiTENNEY
> 
> The new owner, Michael Bouchard, appears to be trying to reach out and have good communication with people. Has multiple responses to comments and seems pretty energetic and excited. So far so good!



Good find!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## witch hobble (Apr 7, 2015)

Yeah.  A sign of life.  It's a start.


----------



## dusty (Apr 7, 2015)

Nice find Jully! Should make my tenney stalking easier.  Hope we see some updates there


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 29, 2015)

So, for the first time I received an email from Ski Magazine to contribute a survey towards their resort rankings.   I was surprised to see Tenney as an active mountain on the list.  

Sign of things to come?   Or leftover from when it closed a while back?


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 29, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> So, for the first time I received an email from Ski Magazine to contribute a survey towards their resort rankings.   I was surprised to see Tenney as an active mountain on the list.
> 
> Sign of things to come?   Or leftover from when it closed a while back?



Leftover I'd say 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (Apr 30, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> So, for the first time I received an email from Ski Magazine to contribute a survey towards their resort rankings.   I was surprised to see Tenney as an active mountain on the list.
> 
> Sign of things to come?   Or leftover from when it closed a while back?


Ascutney was on that list - so left over it's gone moldy. Shows you how in touch SKI magazine is.


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 30, 2015)

Someone should do a review of Ascutney and Tenney just to rub them!


----------



## Abubob (Apr 30, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Someone should do a review of Ascutney and Tenney just to rub them!


Too bad I already filled out the survey! They probably would have just kicked me off their facebook page. :dunce:


----------



## thetrailboss (Apr 30, 2015)

Abubob said:


> Too bad I already filled out the survey! They probably would have just kicked me off their facebook page. :dunce:



They would probably ask you to write an article for the magazine.  :lol:  

I was hoping that the recent sale back to the previous owner would improve the quality of their content and that they would at least have someone with a few brain cells read the material before it was published.  But I guess I was too optimistic.


----------



## Bostonian (May 5, 2015)

Apparently on the Tenney Facebook page, it was referenced that there is going to be a brush clearing party... Looks like Tenney is on the road back!


----------



## Edd (May 5, 2015)

Abubob said:


> Too bad I already filled out the survey! They probably would have just kicked me off their facebook page. :dunce:



I started to just for the ski prize but I lost patience after page 1.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 5, 2015)

Edd said:


> I started to just for the ski prize but I lost patience after page 1.



Yeah, it was a LOOONNNGGG survey.

In contrast, Backcountry Magazine's survey took two minutes and I won a prize


----------



## LoafSkier19 (May 6, 2015)

Just saw this posted on their FB page


----------



## Jully (May 6, 2015)

SUPER excited for this!


----------



## vermonter44 (May 6, 2015)

Looks like he just showed his hand, and he wasn't bluffing


----------



## dlague (May 6, 2015)

I suggested on their FB page that the should implement 2 hour block lift tickets.  I am thinking lunch runs since it is 5 minutes from my office.   They posted back liking the idea.  Also said that the rebirth year pricing will be favorable.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2015)

Better hope for a new lift if you want more than 1 run on your lunch break!


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2015)

Facebook page show a couple new fan guns.  Guess opening is legit.


----------



## machski (May 6, 2015)

2 Fan Guns?  Wait, I think Mad River Glen may have 4 fan guns!  Think Tenney will need a few more to open for real


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2015)

Since this resurrection season is just to get systems and process back online, it is a combination of yes and no.  Limited time will dictates that we need to use mostly portables units this season while we continue to assess what we can use / integrate from old to new.  But there will definitely be tower guns at TENNEY in the near future.  Just a quick note - this season coming up we will be doing zero advertising and setting the bar on quality snow making / farming quite high.  We are engineering and taking our time this first year to get everything done or prepared properly for the future success rather than come out setting super high expectations knowing its impossibly to meet them.  We are realistic engineers and physicist and not a marketing machine.  Snow is 100% our product and the core focus followed up by people management... Which I will get a brief write up / post out in the next day or two and all will make good logical sound business sense.  Keep the questions coming Mr. Wilson, we admit we won't be able to satisfy all, but we can add them to the list of doable task for TENNEY.


----------



## machski (May 6, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Since this resurrection season is just to get systems and process back online, it is a combination of yes and no.  Limited time will dictates that we need to use mostly portables units this season while we continue to assess what we can use / integrate from old to new.  But there will definitely be tower guns at TENNEY in the near future.  Just a quick note - this season coming up we will be doing zero advertising and setting the bar on quality snow making / farming quite high.  We are engineering and taking our time this first year to get everything done or prepared properly for the future success rather than come out setting super high expectations knowing its impossibly to meet them.  We are realistic engineers and physicist and not a marketing machine.  Snow is 100% our product and the core focus followed up by people management... Which I will get a brief write up / post out in the next day or two and all will make good logical sound business sense.  Keep the questions coming Mr. Wilson, we admit we won't be able to satisfy all, but we can add them to the list of doable task for TENNEY.



My post was just in Jest.  Glad they are taking the slow and steady approach with an eye on building the best system they can.  To compete, they will need that focus.  Also tells me they have some deep coffers to take the slow approach with limited to zero marketing next season.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2015)

Totally get that you were joking.  Just sharing the communication for those not on Facebook.


----------



## dlague (May 6, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Better hope for a new lift if you want more than 1 run on your lunch break!



Well it would be an extended lunch!


----------



## thetrailboss (May 6, 2015)

Was just going to say that I was happy to see the Facebook post and that it is nice that we can shift the discussion back to them reopening.


----------



## xwhaler (May 6, 2015)

Wonder what rebirth yr pricing means? If a season pass was stupid cheap I may give it a shot to work in the mix.
I think they offered some silly $99 pass a yr or so before they closed.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 6, 2015)

Yup. $99. I bought one


----------



## xwhaler (May 6, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Yup. $99. I bought one



I'll be keeping an eye on this thread during the off season for sure. I'm not sure what the price would be to get me to pull the trigger on a mtn I've only skied once but access is good and if I went a half dozen or so times it could be part of my skiing on the cheap strategy for next season.


----------



## Bostonian (May 6, 2015)

If it is $150 or less, I would certainly be in for a season pass plus my Gunstock pass.    Only an hour away from the house outside Gunstock, it would be a perfect 1 - 2 punch for me this upcoming season.


----------



## Jully (May 6, 2015)

Unfortunately no lift improvements for next season. However, they are planning on something in the near future. It appears terrain expansion might be on the horizon as well?


----------



## xwhaler (May 7, 2015)

No new news to report but WMUR is picking this story up so does appear to have some legs.

http://www.wmur.com/escape-outside/tenney-mountain-in-plymouth-is-being-resurrected/32840266


----------



## thetrailboss (May 7, 2015)

So what can folks tell me about this Sir Michael fellow?  Is he a knight?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 7, 2015)

Interesting.....



> he New Tenney Mountain Resort
> - Plymouth, New Hampshire
> The New Tenney Mountain Resort will be the mecca for all civilian and military wounded warriors and their families worldwide. It is time to re-educate all of humanity and create a level of compassionate awareness never before seen on planet earth.
> This will be the first ever year-round resort and ski area in the world that will incorporate friendly designs throughout the entire resort grounds that will focus on all impairments of all civilian and military wounded warriors worldwide. (1400 acres).
> ...



http://e2eglobal.com/clients-partners.html

Not sure what it has to do with skiing.


----------



## Puck it (May 7, 2015)

That is a very strange press release or whatever it is.


----------



## mbedle (May 7, 2015)

I'm pretty sure that has to do with him being part of the Oder of the Knights of Saint John. I didn't read to much into it but I think they have roots in caring for the sick, poor or injured people. I was surprised to see how much land they own.


----------



## Abubob (May 7, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Interesting....
> 
> http://e2eglobal.com/clients-partners.html
> 
> Not sure what it has to do with skiing.



Sounds fanatical.




mbedle said:


> I'm pretty sure that has to do with him being part of the Order of the Knights of Saint John. I didn't read too much into it but I think they have roots in caring for the sick, poor or injured people. I was surprised to see how much land they own.



This is part of their mission statement:





> The Order of Malta remains true to its inspiring principles, summarised in the motto “Tuitio Fidei et Obsequium Pauperum”, nurturing, witnessing and protecting the faith and serving the poor and the sick representing the Lord, which become reality through the voluntary work carried out by Dames and Knights in humanitarian assistance and medical and social activities. Today the Order carries out these activities in over 120 countries.



Found here: http://www.orderofmalta.int/?lang=en


----------



## dusty (May 8, 2015)

Sounds like they represent a pretty good cause to me, all the power to them and awesome news about the snow guns!


----------



## thetrailboss (May 8, 2015)

It's a good cause for sure.  But I hope that they focus on the skiing and riding too.


----------



## dusty (May 8, 2015)

I hear you, curious to see if they just reopen it as a resort/skiing or go through with all that was mentioned in that note


----------



## SIKSKIER (May 8, 2015)

I didnt know that deaf and blind were bad words.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 8, 2015)

dusty said:


> I hear you, curious to see if they just reopen it as a resort/skiing or go through with all that was mentioned in that note



Exactly.  I think that locals just want their hill to reopen.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 8, 2015)

I think if I were them, I'd go after the young family market hard.  It's not that compelling of a mountain to an advanced skier, especially with the lift situation being what it is.  However, it's easy access has it's benefits.  If you offered a cheap family season pass (I'm thinking sub $800 and even cheaper than that the first few years), I think you might get a bit of traction without going crazy with investments like a HSQ.  

My best ski bum buddy from my Stowe years now lives in Western, MA.   I forget the price for his family of 5, but they get passes to Otis Ridge and it's stupid cheap.  He'll do a few days up North, but for his toddler aged children, it's all they really need for now and the next few years.   Pat's Peak is obviously going after that market (though they're not super cheap), but I'd rather ski Tenney than Pat's.  The long slow lifts suck, but I do enjoy some of the longer runs there for sure.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 23, 2015)

Looks like they hired someone to start doing work....at least according to FB:


----------



## Abubob (May 24, 2015)

Why is the Tenney logo crossed out?


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (May 25, 2015)

Abubob said:


> Why is the Tenney logo crossed out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



I wondered the same.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## benski (May 25, 2015)

The crossed out logo appears to be outdated since there is a more modern looking logo on the top right.


----------



## Abubob (May 25, 2015)

Yeah, the basic look is the same but the color changed and diamond has a rounded bevel. Not a huge logo change but I like it.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Edd (May 25, 2015)

Abubob said:


> Why is the Tenney logo crossed out?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



I'm amused that "18-hole golf course" is crossed out.


----------



## dusty (May 26, 2015)

would be one hell of a challenging golf course.. lol


----------



## dlague (May 26, 2015)

Quote from Tenney Mountain FB Page regarding Lily drones



> Yup, we just ordered a few of these units for our "Show Time" skiers / boarders and any TENNEY Family other out door activist...


----------



## AdironRider (May 26, 2015)

If they put an example of "old people using facebook" on wikepedia, Tenney's FB page would be exhibit A.


----------



## Bostonian (May 29, 2015)

per their facebook page:



> Well, this week was another major milestone - all the lift ropes / cables passed on all systems - the triple needs to be shorten by 8ft - however it still passed.We'll keep you all up to date on the progress... Per everyone's request...
> Thank you all again for your positive support and offerings.




Looks like 2015-2016 reopening is going to happen!


----------



## thetrailboss (May 30, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> per their facebook page:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like 2015-2016 reopening is going to happen![/FONT][/COLOR]



Nice!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Jun 5, 2015)

On FB
Someone posted about them needing new lifts - this is the response

Tenney Mountain Agreed - the issue is the two or three new lifts we are planning take two years to design and build - so we are upgrading the systems and putting windshields on each chair because we are super charging the double and taking 2 minutes off that normally long ride... lol But seriously, new lifts are in the plan but not for this or next year per manufacturing reasons... 

They are also putting a new roof on the lodge and brought in small bulldozer with trail clearing gear to trim up the trails.


----------



## Jully (Jun 5, 2015)

What does super charging mean? Carpet? Or just speeding it up?

Also, windshields on a rickety double will be an interesting site and experience


----------



## dlague (Jun 5, 2015)

Jully said:


> What does super charging mean? Carpet? Or just speeding it up?
> 
> Also, windshields on a rickety double will be an interesting site and experience



No real word, but they are updating their FB page a little more frequently lately.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 5, 2015)

Jully said:


> What does super charging mean? Carpet? Or just speeding it up?
> 
> Also, windshields on a rickety double will be an interesting site and experience



I think your sarcasm detector needs adjustment.


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 5, 2015)

I think I might have to buy one of the trail side condos for sale


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 5, 2015)

So I just checked their FB page. Holy shit. I could not believe how overgrown things are there. Too bad they put those wind turbines at the top.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 5, 2015)

Agreed.  Amazing how a landscape can change in 5 years.  


The wind turbines don't really bother me.  Only place I've skied with them so prominent is Big Rock in Maine.  At Big Rock, one of the trails is literally 100 feet tops from the base of the turbine.  The only reason why that bothered me is because I looked up at the turbine spinning and felt I was in the "debris zone" should anything ever break.  Silly thought process while skiing as that would constitute a very freak accident, but I did think about it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 5, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Agreed.  Amazing how a landscape can change in 5 years.
> 
> 
> The wind turbines don't really bother me.  Only place I've skied with them so prominent is Big Rock in Maine.  At Big Rock, one of the trails is literally 100 feet tops from the base of the turbine.  The only reason why that bothered me is because I looked up at the turbine spinning and felt I was in the "debris zone" should anything ever break.  Silly thought process while skiing as that would constitute a very freak accident, but I did think about it.



The one at Burke is close and had me thinking the same thing. I can't recall how far off the trail the one at Bolton is.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Jun 6, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> The one at Burke is close and had me thinking the same thing. I can't recall how far off the trail the one at Bolton is.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Not far at all.  It is in your face as you get off the Vista quad.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 6, 2015)

dlague said:


> Not far at all.  It is in your face as you get off the Vista quad.



Shows that it's been 4 years since I've been there.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 7, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> The one at Q Burke is close and had me thinking the same thing. I can't recall how far off the trail the one at Bolton is.



Fixed it for you


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 7, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Fixed it for you



Good one.  The turbine at Burke does NOT have a Q on its logo.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 7, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Good one.  The turbine at Burke does NOT have a Q on its logo.



Ari needs to get on that


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 7, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> Ari needs to get on that



Word has it that Ary has been canned.  But he is still lingering around the mountain.


----------



## vermonter44 (Jun 7, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Word has it that Ary has been canned.  But he is still lingering around the mountain.



Maybe he's just trying to get a second chance, oh wait, he doesn't deserve one


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 8, 2015)

The Lodge is getting a new roof:


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 8, 2015)

Some other recent pics:


----------



## ss20 (Jun 8, 2015)

What snowgun manufacturer is that?  Nothing I've seen on-the-hill or online.


----------



## dlague (Jun 8, 2015)

ss20 said:


> What snowgun manufacturer is that?  Nothing I've seen on-the-hill or online.



http://www.demaclenko.com/en/information/index/1-0.html


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 8, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> The Lodge is getting a new roof:



Maybe it's a camera setting, but when I saw this, it looked like a picture from 1975.

Hopefully they got to this project before they really needed it and there wasn't any water damage inside while the building lay dormant.   I really like Tenney's lodge.


----------



## Domeskier (Jun 8, 2015)

Has this Ari-Q graduated from t-shirts pics at Q-Burke to topless pics at Tenney now?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 8, 2015)

Domeskier said:


> Has this Ari-Q graduated from t-shirts pics at Q-Burke to topless pics at Tenney now?



:lol:  It would appear so!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jun 9, 2015)

ss20 said:


> What snowgun manufacturer is that?  Nothing I've seen on-the-hill or online.


Mostly European and  some Asia installatons.The only US installs I could find was at Powder Ridge Conn.While looking on PR's website I noticed that they are the only ski area to mandate helmets fore everyone.


----------



## dlague (Jun 11, 2015)

Quite the update on their FB page



> On time and on target for phase one so far!
> 
> Remember everyone, with all the activity you have been seeing around the properties of TENNEY Ski Resort - Our number one goal are the lifts! We have a tight time schedule of October 1st, 2015 to complete everything including operations insurance certification and so far, each phase and inspection has been satisfied and achieved.
> 
> ...


----------



## vermonter44 (Jun 11, 2015)

Its nice to have a GM/Owner that is so clear and keeps everyone updated. Sounds like they're picking up some momentum. I'll definitely be making a stop there this winter if/when they open!


----------



## Mapnut (Jun 11, 2015)

It sounds like they have a decent amount of money. Not enough for new lifts, but enough to catch up on all deferred maintenance. Improving drainage first is pretty far-sighted.


----------



## dlague (Jun 11, 2015)

I work less than 5 minutes from there and it is an enticing proposition.  The idea of doing lunch turns even if it is 4-5 runs works for me.  My wife works about 20 minutes away and she may join me as well.  They are clearly going for it with focus and updating on FB.


----------



## Abubob (Jun 12, 2015)

dlague said:


> I work less than 5 minutes from there and it is an enticing proposition.  The idea of doing lunch turns even if it is 4-5 runs works for me.  My wife works about 20 minutes away and she may join me as well.  They are clearly going for it with focus and updating on FB.



We'll have to meet up. I work just over the river in Holderness. I wonder if they'll have another $99 season's pass deal or if it will be pay as you go.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 12, 2015)

vermonter44 said:


> Its nice to have a GM/Owner that is so clear and keeps everyone updated. Sounds like they're picking up some momentum. I'll definitely be making a stop there this winter if/when they open!



+ 1.  Better to be open and honest.


----------



## dlague (Jun 13, 2015)

Abubob said:


> We'll have to meet up. I work just over the river in Holderness. I wonder if they'll have another $99 season's pass deal or if it will be pay as you go.



He'll ya that would be cool!


----------



## witch hobble (Jun 15, 2015)

Sort of exciting.  Good to see some commitment and $ being laid out.  Great facebook updates over the past few weeks.


----------



## Bostonian (Jun 15, 2015)

Looks like they got the Hornet up and running for a test run on their facebook page.

I am really excited to see how well it is coming along!


----------



## dlague (Jun 15, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> Looks like they got the Hornet up and running for a test run on their facebook page.
> 
> I am really excited to see how well it is coming along!



I saw that on their FB page - that's awesome!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Jun 15, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> Looks like they got the Hornet up and running for a test run on their facebook page.
> 
> I am really excited to see how well it is coming along!



I think the last time I skied there was in the last 90's with the Boy Scouts

I'm amazed that they've gotten that thing running. I think it's over 40 years old and with it sitting idle for so long, I would almost think it would need costly repairs like a new haul rope. Let's hope it passes inspection.


----------



## dlague (Jun 15, 2015)

skiNEwhere said:


> I think the last time I skied there was in the last 90's with the Boy Scouts
> 
> I'm amazed that they've gotten that thing running. I think it's over 40 years old and with it sitting idle for so long, I would almost think it would need costly repairs like a new haul rope. Let's hope it passes inspection.



On FB May 27th



> Well, this week was another major milestone - all the lift ropes / cables passed on all systems - the triple needs to be shorten by 8ft - however it still passed.


----------



## Tin (Jun 26, 2015)

Loving their daily FB updates. They have some great PR going and really getting stuff done.


----------



## dlague (Jun 26, 2015)

I am going to meet with the owner next week.  He wants to my perspective on ideas.   I have a few.  Jeff from RSNE wants me to talk about a tour stop there.


----------



## Abubob (Jun 29, 2015)

dlague said:


> Jeff from RSNE wants me to talk about a tour stop there.


The Ride and Ski card for Dartmouth? I think it's too soon for that because all the infrastructure won't be fully in place this season - they'll still be building. I think you gotta give it time.

But I do think Plymouth is would be a great place to grow ski culture. Maybe a movie screening or a ski swap event to bring some people out to see the place again?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 29, 2015)

As a former pass holder there, I'd wait a year to see how the snowmaking is before bringing a RSNE tour stop there.  It was basically natural snow only that year.  (2nd to last they were open).  They obviously need support and business the first year back, but until you see what they got and how they operate that's a real gamble.


----------



## dlague (Jun 29, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> As a former pass holder there, I'd wait a year to see how the snowmaking is before bringing a RSNE tour stop there.  It was basically natural snow only that year.  (2nd to last they were open).  They obviously need support and business the first year back, but until you see what they got and how they operate that's a real gamble.



I get that and it is a good point.  I think it would more than likely be a secondary stop like on a Sunday.  Not really sure how RSNE will implement it, if they do.  But I also know RSNE is looking to change the line up a bit outside of Tenney.  Last year they tried to get a Weekend deal at Pico/Killington.  There are a couple others as well so we will see how it unfolds. He really does not start visits and calls until late July/early August.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 29, 2015)

Sunday would be great for Tenney.

Bringing Cannon on board and having it be a tour stop would top my list!!!  Outside of late season twofers, FOX44 and Super Bowl Sunday deal, it's near impossible to get a good weekend deal at Cannon.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 29, 2015)

dlague said:


> I am going to meet with the owner next week.  He wants to my perspective on ideas.   I have a few.  Jeff from RSNE wants me to talk about a tour stop there.



I agree with DHS that the key question is snowmaking.  What are they planning to do?  Do they know what to do?


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 29, 2015)

Didn't they say on FB that Lenko designed and sold them a system? Whaleback had Lenko knocking on their door when they were RFPing last year - they are not the best at designing systems. I hope they invest in air/water as well as those fans in the parking lot. Tenney has a lot of terrain that is not conducive to fan gun coverage.

If the on mountain piping can be salvaged at all that will be a big cost savings.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jun 29, 2015)

indeed

They have a lot of narrower trails where ground air/water guns make more sense.  One benefit is that their trails are not all that rocky.  If they put that hedge trimming machine to good use, it doesn't take a ton of snow to open much of their terrain.


----------



## Abubob (Jun 29, 2015)

Water in Tenney. Video posted on Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/skiTENNEY/videos/vb.351524485046003/382635118601606/?type=2&theater


----------



## vermonter44 (Jun 29, 2015)

They are killing it with PR on Facebook, even if it is just cellphone videos. 

They are even replying to nearly every comment on their posts. Refreshing to see as compared to some other recent resort GM's ....*cough* Q junior *cough*


----------



## Jully (Jun 29, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> indeed
> 
> They have a lot of narrower trails where ground air/water guns make more sense.  One benefit is that their trails are not all that rocky.  If they put that hedge trimming machine to good use, it doesn't take a ton of snow to open much of their terrain.



From the responses on Facebook, it looks like they're most likely going to have to do a sort of soft opening this season. Sir Michael has said they will try and get as many trails open as possible, but I think he realizes the snowmaking capacity might not all be there. He's said at a minimum 7-8 trails I think though.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 29, 2015)

I think they are doing a good job telling it as it is. Hopefully undersell and over deliver. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## DoublePlanker (Jun 29, 2015)

Its a refreshing change to see so many facebook posts.  Not sure their expectations for this season.  I had thought dumping ~$10 million into it was the bare minimum to resurrect with snowmaking and a HSQ at the top of the list.  But perhaps this is a smarter way to go about resurrecting the place for long term financial viability.

I hope it succeeds.


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 29, 2015)

I went through their updates thoroughly and they seem to be doing it right if you ask me - incremental upgrades. 

Start with the low hanging fruit - fix snow making inefficiencies and get the existing lifts running and see where it goes. I wouldn't dump money into a HSQ until you've seen how much interest there is. 7-8 trails actually sounds like a really good amount if the snowmaking system is really antiquated.

Would love to get over there this winter to check it out.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jun 29, 2015)

It's nice to see that they are managing expectations.  That will develop trust in the long run.  


.


----------



## Jully (Jun 29, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> I went through their updates thoroughly and they seem to be doing it right if you ask me - incremental upgrades.
> 
> Start with the low hanging fruit - fix snow making inefficiencies and get the existing lifts running and see where it goes. I wouldn't dump money into a HSQ until you've seen how much interest there is. 7-8 trails actually sounds like a really good amount if the snowmaking system is really antiquated.
> 
> Would love to get over there this winter to check it out.



I completely agree. They're looking to save as much of the infrastructure as possible and the main focus is getting the snowmaking up and running again with water capture. 

Sir Michael has been saying that he has done studies in the viability of the mountain and its water 4 years before buying the land itself.

We will have to see what the winter brings, but as of now my hat is off to the team that's bringing Tenny back. They are so involved and really focusing on the community. I'm super impressed.

Lift improvements are definitely needed, and needed soon, but dumping the money in right away is reckless and its how a project can go over budget because you plan on spending x on snowmaking and y on a lift, but then a dozen other hidden problems arise and you're left fresh out of initial capital.


----------



## witch hobble (Jul 22, 2015)

Bump for stoke.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 22, 2015)

Lots of new pics...will have to post 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Jul 22, 2015)

Jully said:


> I completely agree. They're looking to save as much of the infrastructure as possible and the main focus is getting the snowmaking up and running again with water capture.
> 
> Sir Michael has been saying that he has done studies in the viability of the mountain and its water 4 years before buying the land itself.
> 
> ...



They basically rebuilt the part of the chair that attaches to the cable.



They are looking at terrain expansion and using that opportunity to get new lifts in and then replacing existing.

http://thecitizen.villagesoup.com/p/tenney-mountain-revamp-continues/1378010


----------



## Smellytele (Jul 22, 2015)

dlague said:


> They basically rebuilt the part of the chair that attaches to the cable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They only mentioned "With ideas to design new trails, he  said in the future there could be other lift systems to match them." when it came to new lifts and trails.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 22, 2015)

dlague said:


> They basically rebuilt the part of the chair that attaches to the cable.
> 
> View attachment 17209
> 
> ...



They've nailed this point:



> “It’s all about transparency,” said Bouchard. “I spend two hours at night and an hour in the morning answering everyone’s questions. When it makes sense, and there are changes made, we post it right away on Facebook. Electronic media has been huge for this process. Other mountains are asking us, ‘How are you getting all this excitement?’ It’s about communications with the people. Period.”


----------



## Tin (Jul 22, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> They've nailed this point:



I wish the folks at Magic would read this. It's more than keeping people informed, FB can be a hype machine.


----------



## vermonter44 (Jul 22, 2015)

While I don't usually check up on ski area's FB's, I make a point to check Tenney's everyday. For me it is just to follow the revival, but other people are going back everyday to cheer on. And people are telling others about it too. They already have over 2,000 likes, and growing fast, which is amazing. This guy knows what he's doing. If only other resorts used this method ( Burke, Saddleback, to name a few)


----------



## thetrailboss (Jul 22, 2015)

vermonter44 said:


> While I don't usually check up on ski area's FB's, I make a point to check Tenney's everyday. For me it is just to follow the revival, but other people are going back everyday to cheer on. And people are telling others about it too. They already have over 2,000 likes, and growing fast, which is amazing. This guy knows what he's doing. If only other resorts used this method ( Burke, Saddleback, to name a few)



+ 1


----------



## dlague (Jul 22, 2015)

vermonter44 said:


> While I don't usually check up on ski area's FB's, I make a point to check Tenney's everyday. For me it is just to follow the revival, but other people are going back everyday to cheer on. And people are telling others about it too. They already have over 2,000 likes, and growing fast, which is amazing. This guy knows what he's doing. If only other resorts used this method ( Burke, Saddleback, to name a few)



I have notifications turned on so I can be aware that they posted stuff.  I have also visited Tenney, but have yet to catch them.


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 23, 2015)

Small ski area operators are in it together. Many families have been priced right out of this industry and now have to drive hours, if they can afford it. Small to mid size mountains that are affordable are absolutely crucial to keeping the sport alive. As much as I love being pampered with high speed lifts and lots of terrain, I think we owe it to patronize these places. 

I see Whaleback posted on Tenney's wall a best wishes on rejuvenation which goes to show it.


----------



## Bostonian (Jul 23, 2015)

Tenney has basically hit all the right buttons in terms of building good will in the community... I love reading their updates and seeing the progress on the hill.  To the point, I am sold on a season pass - even when I already have one for Gunstock.  Even if I only ski there two times this season, it will be worth it just to help support them in the future!


----------



## dusty (Jul 23, 2015)

Went up and walked around late a few nights ago just to check it out, unfortunately couldn't make it up when people would be around. LOTS of work still to be done and lots of projects going on everywhere. A huge undertaking for sure but if his team stays at it I think they will get it done. Everything after the lifts are ready should be basic carpentry and a bunch of guys can be hired at the last minute to complete the work if needed I would think.


----------



## xwhaler (Jul 23, 2015)

Bostonian said:


> Tenney has basically hit all the right buttons in terms of building good will in the community... I love reading their updates and seeing the progress on the hill.  To the point, I am sold on a season pass - even when I already have one for Gunstock.  Even if I only ski there two times this season, it will be worth it just to help support them in the future!



Be interesting to see what ticket rates, specials, and passes look like first yr back. I'd like to check 10E out again. 
The terrain off the triple there looks ideal for working with my son on the leash next season.


----------



## dlague (Jul 23, 2015)

xwhaler said:


> Be interesting to see what ticket rates, specials, and passes look like first yr back. I'd like to check 10E out again.
> The terrain off the triple there looks ideal for working with my son on the leash next season.



I will talking to him about ideas.


----------



## Abubob (Jul 26, 2015)

"The Colosseum Restaurant from Salem, Massachusetts. will be updating the kitchen to make it fully functional for thousands of customers per day."

Thousands?


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Newpylong (Jul 26, 2015)

Starting to get skeptical about ambitions here. Read a blurb about a summit convention enter in the future, etc. Mike said his investors are paying $300M for the project. Tenney is a great mountain but I don't see it or Plymouth pulling skiers by the thousands. I fear turning 10-E into a resort meant to turn a major profit is going to mitigate the advantages it might have as an affordable alternative mountain.


----------



## becca m (Jul 26, 2015)

Yeah...the "convention center" seems odd to me...so many other convention center options around!!!!   Will they become another so-so family resort?


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 26, 2015)

NH actually needs a good sized convention center as one doesn't exist in the state.  Believe the biggest is attached to the Radisson in Manchester and that's a small and crappy facility.   

Top of Tenney isn't the place for it though.


----------



## Bostonian (Jul 27, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> Starting to get skeptical about ambitions here. Read a blurb about a summit convention enter in the future, etc. Mike said his investors are paying $300M for the project. Tenney is a great mountain but I don't see it or Plymouth pulling skiers by the thousands. I fear turning 10-E into a resort meant to turn a major profit is going to mitigate the advantages it might have as an affordable alternative mountain.



Well if they tie it into Plymouth State College, which is down the street it may be do-able; but again, thousands of visitors seem overly optimistic.  Nonetheless, I am happy to see Tenney reopen in any form they may be able to get it in.  The fact they are clearing trails, fixing key assets, bringing the chairs into a proper state of good repair - thereby investing into the local economy it's better than the alternative.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 27, 2015)

Abubob said:


> "The Colosseum Restaurant from Salem, Massachusetts. will be updating the kitchen to make it fully functional for thousands of customers per day."
> 
> Thousands?
> 
> ...


 I think they mean Salem NH


----------



## mbedle (Jul 27, 2015)

Puck it said:


> I think they mean Salem NH



What is the tie between the Colosseum Restaurant and Tenney?


----------



## dlague (Jul 27, 2015)

Have a feeling that plans for the future are bigger than we know.


----------



## witch hobble (Jul 27, 2015)

I have a feeling there is some spitballing and pie in the sky stuff going on.

but hey, I'm willing to bet this is the first 23 page thread about Tenney in internet history.

AZ challenge this year?  Tenney would be a good candidate.


----------



## vermonter44 (Jul 27, 2015)

I would love to see an AZ Challenge from them. I believe they would be very transparent.


----------



## Tin (Jul 27, 2015)

dlague said:


> Have a feeling that plans for the future are bigger than we know.



And their dreams for it might be a little bit bigger than reality can support. I do think WV's big plans could actually help Tenney though in terms of drawing people to the general area.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jul 27, 2015)

For conventions, there is a pretty big center attached to the Courtyard by Marriott hotel in Concord.  
http://www.grapponeconferencecenter.com/

The Wentworth By the Sea has some decent space as well.  You have some other places such as the Raddisson in Nashua.

But... there isn't a whole lot overall.  I know that the Hanover/White River Junction area has a real shortage of convention space. But Killington is just as close and it has a hotel onsite.


----------



## deadheadskier (Jul 27, 2015)

Wentworth space is actually rather small.  I worked there and know it well.

Have not been in the Grappone space.  The issue with it is it's in a crappy location that's rather disjointed from downtown.  That and a lack of hotel rooms in Concord makes it a bad draw for convention attendees.

Center of New Hampshire at the Radisson in Manchester is a great location and decent, but I think the state could use something twice the size.

That said I don't think Tenney is a good spot even with the University there.  There's just not enough of a draw in town.  I mean if the New England Center failed at UNH, I don't see a lesser more remote school bringing in much meeting business.


----------



## dlague (Jul 27, 2015)

Ok I just Met with Micheal Bouchard at Tenney.  We talked about a boat load of stuff including the Convention Center.  It will not be Lift served  rather there plans are to build an access road from the other side and have a 1000 person Confernece Center that is more high end.  They do not think the area is well represented with facilities that size.  He also noted that it is a longer term goal.  We also talked about the expansion plans and they want to build out across the whole ridge.  Overall they are not looking to make money on lift ticket sales alone but by selling research, technology (a whole other topic around snow guns, snow cats, energy consumption, trail management etc.), land use ideas as well as real estate.  Keep in mind they are scientist and they are using this mountain to cunduct research.  They basically have a 3-5 year plan and then an even larger 10-15 year plan.  definitely in it for the long haul.  We also talked about ticket/season pass price models (interested in a low cost model), back country ideas, and more.  We walked around and he and their COO walked me around showing everything they ripped apart.  They have a lot of work to do.

So ..... I asked if he would be willing to participate in an AZ Challenge and he wants to make that happen.  I will work with Nick to get it setup.  He is totally transparent.


----------



## dusty (Jul 27, 2015)

Dlague, thank you for that; I wonder what sort of research exactly. It sounds like they (Sir Michael) developed some breakthrough tech and finally decided on Tenney to fully test it before trying to integrate it into manufacturers snow making equip etc.. some sort of cold weather break through..

hm, it's all pretty interesting though isn't it!

Hosting an AZ challenge is certainly a cool idea!


----------



## VTKilarney (Jul 27, 2015)

I like these guys a lot and I'm willing to buy a lift ticket just because of that.  


.


----------



## dusty (Jul 27, 2015)

Same here VT, just ran across a comment on the FB page about truth to a rumor or possibly building a student apartment complex. Seems like a great way to access the PSU crowd and their visitors. Hopefully this is done tastefully if it is to happen!


----------



## dlague (Jul 27, 2015)

dusty said:


> Dlague, thank you for that; I wonder what sort of research exactly. It sounds like they (Sir Michael) developed some breakthrough tech and finally decided on Tenney to fully test it before trying to integrate it into manufacturers snow making equip etc.. some sort of cold weather break through..
> 
> hm, it's all pretty interesting though isn't it!
> 
> Hosting an AZ challenge is certainly a cool idea!



I am going to make the AZ challenge happen already reached out to Nick.  They already of done a ton of research and yes are going to implement it.  He talked a lot about electrical concepts, aerodynamics of fans, GPS technology, remote everything etc.  Sometimes he was talkiing over my head.  Nice people.  I actually met with three of them.  Gave the kudos for the communications on FB.


----------



## Mapnut (Jul 28, 2015)

If they're going to develop the whole ridge, there's a nice northeast-facing bowl a mile north of Tenney, where the topo shows a 2,137-foot peak, with 1400 vertical feet and some steeps. It could all connect nicely, much better than the Balsams layout.


----------



## Puck it (Jul 28, 2015)

I am very skeptical about pie in the sky ideas.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Jul 28, 2015)

Mmmmm......pie


----------



## dlague (Jul 28, 2015)

Mapnut said:


> If they're going to develop the whole ridge, there's a nice northeast-facing bowl a mile north of Tenney, where the topo shows a 2,137-foot peak, with 1400 vertical feet and some steeps. It could all connect nicely, much better than the Balsams layout.



That is part of the area in yellow (Expansion).  He would like to put in a Gondola to serve that peak from the lodge.  Bottom right hand corner will be homes where it is more shaded.  Of course this is part of the long range plan.  They have a nice 3D model of their plans.  The red block is where the conference center will go with access from the other side with 360 views.  The intention is not to have the main conference are serve skier traffic.  They may add a pub area for that purpose.  They are definitely looking a different sources of revenue to keep lift ticket prices low.  BTW he told me that anyone who is interested is welcome to stop by anytime and if they are there will talk rather openly about it.


----------



## dusty (Jul 28, 2015)

wow, has to be years and years off and only if the funding is granted but would be incredible to add that lift and new trails


----------



## dlague (Jul 28, 2015)

dusty said:


> wow, has to be years and years off and only if the funding is granted but would be incredible to add that lift and new trails



Put it this way not in the 3-5 year plan.


----------



## Jully (Jul 28, 2015)

Do you have any idea how low is low in terms of ticket prices?


----------



## Tin (Jul 28, 2015)

Still more reasonable than the Balsams plan imo.


----------



## dlague (Jul 28, 2015)

Jully said:


> Do you have any idea how low is low in terms of ticket prices?



He is not really sure yet  but he wants to do things like morning lift tickets, afternoon lift tickets, two hour lunch time lift tickets, after hours lift tickets in the spring and of course full day.  He did mention possibly $40 but not set in stone.  Also is interested in a significant night skiing operation and did talk about lighting concepts for the trails (another lengthy discussion that was interesting).


----------



## ThinkSnow (Jul 28, 2015)

Tin said:


> Still more reasonable than the Balsams plan imo.




Has anyone considered the history of both?

Balsams:
Hotel/Resort opened 1865 (just after Civil War)
Ski area opened 1966
Both closed 2011

Tenney:
Ski area opened 1935
Closed 1982-3, sold 1983-4
Closed 1989, mid-season
Reopened 1991, closed in 1993
Reopened 1996, closed 2001
Reopened 2002, closed 2006
Reopened 2007, closed 2010


----------



## Tin (Jul 28, 2015)

ThinkSnow said:


> Has anyone considered the history of both?
> 
> Tenney:
> Ski area opened 1935
> ...




Essentially closed the first time because the owner didn't believe in snowmaking and they had a snowless winter.  Then closed in 1989 after two years of horrible investments, the condo project, and court battles with lift manufacturers that led to the area operating only surface lifts for a season. The debt carried over for years so they couldn't invest in the place. So yes, it fell apart.

Then....let's invest in year round snow and not thirty year old lifts that could not pass inspection!
The mountain has been crushed by disastrous management decisions and investments.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 19, 2015)

The latest:

http://www.wmur.com/escape-outside/engineering-a-new-era-at-tenney-mountain/34782630


----------



## DoublePlanker (Aug 19, 2015)

No season passes.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 19, 2015)

One question.  What's with the "sir"?   Has the man been knighted?  If so, what for?

Definitely respect his approach to the mountain and communication so far.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 19, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> One question.  What's with the "sir"?   Has the man been knighted?  If so, what for?
> 
> Definitely respect his approach to the mountain and communication so far.



He's a member of some order...can't remember what. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## vermonter44 (Aug 19, 2015)

I believe it's a group that advocates for veterans and people with disabilities. They focus in making things accessible for them. I believe that's what someone said earlier in this thread


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 19, 2015)

Knights of Malta

https://www.linkedin.com/pub/sir-michael-bouchard/20/691/893


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## manhattanskier (Aug 20, 2015)

Fantastic, big time respect for this guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Bostonian (Aug 20, 2015)

In a facebook response, he did indicate that even though there will be no season passes - the mountain will offer "deep discounts" on lift tickets, upon showing passes from other mountains.  Very excited to see what type of product they yield in the coming season.


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 20, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Knights of Malta
> 
> https://www.linkedin.com/pub/sir-michael-bouchard/20/691/893
> 
> ...




That's a heckuva a resume.   Not to discourage what he's doing, but it would seem to me that there would be far more lucrative and technically compelling ventures he could be pursuing.  Kind of odd because I thought I've read he's not even a skier.

Who knows.  Maybe he does turn the industry on end and develops new snowmaking techniques and technology at Tenney that can be a game changer.   

Look forward to making it to Tenney for at least a day this season.  Weekend powder day and I'm there.  Low competition for tracks


----------



## dlague (Aug 20, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> That's a heckuva a resume.   Not to discourage what he's doing, but it would seem to me that there would be far more lucrative and technically compelling ventures he could be pursuing.  Kind of odd because I thought I've read he's not even a skier.
> 
> Who knows.  Maybe he does turn the industry on end and develops new snowmaking techniques and technology at Tenney that can be a game changer.
> 
> Look forward to making it to Tenney for at least a day this season.  Weekend powder day and I'm there.  Low competition for tracks



He is not a skier.  They are reopening Tenney to work on technology that might be able to improve operations.  Kind of like a big experiment.  I have spoken to him and they have a boatload of ideas.  Great to talk to.


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 20, 2015)

Can totally understand no season passes on year 1. It's a soft opening to feel the place out.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 20, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> Can totally understand no season passes on year 1. It's a soft opening to feel the place out.



It actually is brilliant.  They know that the last crew burned a lot of season pass buyers by deciding not to open.  They also know that they have stiff competition from the bigger resorts who have already sold passes.  They need to win people back.  Why not lure them with a crazy good deal and earn the business back?


----------



## witch hobble (Sep 14, 2015)

Bump for stoke.  Having a brewfest/grand opening on 10/3.  Live music.  Interested to see if any of their fb buzz translates into curious visitors.  I'm reallly pulling for them!


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 14, 2015)

witch hobble said:


> Bump for stoke.  Having a brewfest/grand opening on 10/3.  Live music.  Interested to see if any of their fb buzz translates into curious visitors.  I'm reallly pulling for them!



Their FB page has lots of interesting videos and pictures. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 14, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Their FB page has lots of interesting videos and pictures.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



And they like flags too!


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 14, 2015)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> And they like flags too!View attachment 17479



Post this to the Magic thread!  :lol:


----------



## Rushski (Sep 15, 2015)

Remember a few years ago when they did the $99 pass for the first 10,00 or whatever it was...  Figured I couldn't lose, even if a small area.

Well, when you go four times and every one of those has the double chair closed for various reasons... Truly wasn't worth the less-than-triple-digit price.

BUT, if they think they're in good shape, a similar deal could work this time...  Possibly?


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 15, 2015)

Rushski said:


> Remember a few years ago when they did the $99 pass for the first 10,00 or whatever it was...  Figured I couldn't lose, even if a small area.
> 
> Well, when you go four times and every one of those has the double chair closed for various reasons... Truly wasn't worth the less-than-triple-digit price.
> 
> BUT, if they think they're in good shape, a similar deal could work this time...  Possibly?



I don't think they are doing a season pass program this year.  At least they suggested that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 15, 2015)

Rushski said:


> Remember a few years ago when they did the $99 pass for the first 10,00 or whatever it was...  Figured I couldn't lose, even if a small area.
> 
> Well, when you go four times and every one of those has the double chair closed for various reasons... Truly wasn't worth the less-than-triple-digit price.



I think they offered the $99 pass for two seasons.  I took advantage one year and it worked out pretty well.  I do recall some Hornet closures, but not many.  It was a good snow year that year, so their lack of snowmaking didn't hurt things too much.  I ended up going a half dozen times, so for $99 it was a steal.  

Here's some photos from back then:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/g1032-tenney.html


----------



## joshua segal (Sep 15, 2015)

My sense is that anytime an area over 500 feet vertical offers a deal like this, you are taking a gamble.  Some times you make out - and sometimes, not.


----------



## dlague (Sep 15, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I think they offered the $99 pass for two seasons.  I took advantage one year and it worked out pretty well.  I do recall some Hornet closures, but not many.  It was a good snow year that year, so their lack of snowmaking didn't hurt things too much.  I ended up going a half dozen times, so for $99 it was a steal.
> 
> Here's some photos from back then:
> 
> http://forums.alpinezone.com/gallery/g1032-tenney.html



I do not see them doing that!


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 15, 2015)

I don't either and wasn't suggesting they would.  I was responding to Rushkis inquiry.


----------



## Rushski (Sep 16, 2015)

It must've just been the year I had it and probably hit it on bad days.

Where I was stuck on the triple, one morning came over a rise to find a bare spot that had to be 30 feet wide and about the same length.  What was worse was that it wasn't marked.


----------



## witch hobble (Sep 29, 2015)

Bump for stoke.  Brewfest this weekend.  Three solid live bands, food, breweries of various sizes representing, Tenney's first event under new regime, and all to benefit the local skatepark.....lots of reasons to come out and show your support.

p.s. $99 pass was 08-09.....great snow year.  Helped wallpaper over many flaws. Pass price doubled for 09-10....lousy snow year, many flaws exposed.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 5, 2015)

So I read that Brewfest was sold out and it went well.  Anyone go?  

They also posted this nice blog post on the place:

http://www.slopefillers.com/tenney-...nk&utm_campaign=blogposts&utm_source=facebook


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 5, 2015)

That was a very well done piece.


----------



## witch hobble (Oct 6, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> So I read that Brewfest was sold out and it went well.  Anyone go?



I went but couldn't stay long.  Good beers.  Good vibes. Full parking lot.  

Theyve been working hard obviously.....but the wow factor is the energy more than the infrastructure currently.  Lodge felt the same to me, just with a hipper crowd. Looking forward to ski season there for sure.  Hopefully they can maintain the buzz.


----------



## catsup948 (Oct 6, 2015)

I'm looking forward to skiing Teeney for the first time this season.  I never skied there while attending UNH.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 6, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> So I read that Brewfest was sold out and it went well.  Anyone go?


I went too. When I checked their facebook page to find how much it was to get in the message read "100 tickets left". I just turned to my friend and said "We need to leave. Right now." Happily I only live about 20 minutes away. I left home so hurriedly that I forgot my camera (my phone takes useless photos) so - sorry - no photos.

The room was packed and folks were amiable and talkative - including security and Michael himself. I just missed Jim Tyrrell but the Country Western Boys set up shortly and were playing away in no time. I left shortly after their set to avoid the mad exodus but that was at 3:30 just after last call. Common Man had a grill running out in back of the lodge just above the double loading station. I had a grilled chicken with cheddar sandwich which went quite well with ... well ... everything I tried. The only thing I didn't sample was Narragansett - was that a mistake?

On our beer thread someone mentioned that a certain IPA was "dank". I had never heard the expression applied to beer so I took an informal survey of several people. The brewers there knew it something to do with the relationship of hops to cannabis. In fact the folks at Woodstock told me that Flying Goose has a beer on tap now called "Bride of Dankenstein". Some said moldy, peaty or "ew". Everyone had some opinion and talked easily. Maybe it was just the beer talking.

I had another conversation with a gentleman as we were leaving about his Swedish Army surplus SUV. If these is the type of folks that will be skiing there this and more winters to come - I'm hooked.


----------



## prsboogie (Oct 19, 2015)

Anything new on the home front


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 19, 2015)

Lots of new videos on their FB page.


----------



## Bostonian (Oct 24, 2015)

http://mobile.concordmonitor.com/ho...y-to-partially-reopen-but-bring-your-own-skis

December 15th they reopen!


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 24, 2015)

Bummer that the top won't be opening just the lower mountain which is not all that much fun. I wish them luck and will head there next year when the top is open if they are still at it.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 24, 2015)

Bummer they can't get the Hornet going; especially with all the trail work they did.

I'll likely wait until next year as well.  Unless I decide to stop being lazy and actually use my skins.  :lol:

Triple terrain wouldn't be worth the drive there for me.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 24, 2015)

I think their plan is snowmaking only on the Eclipse. They're working to reopen Hornet, just no snowmaking this season. 

And I'm planning to ski there once this season when I'm up because they are such nice folks.

Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Oct 25, 2015)

Yes, he clarified on fb that the article was misleading  on the Hornet lift's status. It will be running, but only as natural snow conditions allow due to snowmaking issues.

I'm right in town and will be checking them out when Hornet runs (with plenty of chairlift beers.) Agreed the Eclipse terrain is pretty limited and would get old quick.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 26, 2015)

Nice article on First Tracks:  

http://www.firsttracksonline.com/2015/10/25/tenney-mountain-returns-to-n-h-ski-scene/


----------



## DoublePlanker (Nov 2, 2015)

A Unionleader article:

http://www.unionleader.com/New-Tenney-Mountain-owners-aim-to-ski-area-open


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 2, 2015)

Part 2 of 3

http://www.newenglandskiindustry.com/viewstory.php?storyid=335


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 3, 2015)

Part 3 of 3

http://www.newenglandskiindustry.com/viewstory.php?storyid=336


----------



## dlague (Nov 3, 2015)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Part 3 of 3
> 
> http://www.newenglandskiindustry.com/viewstory.php?storyid=336



He talks about a group that wants to ski from 11-2.  I was one of the people asking for that.  I work five minutes from there an would consider a lunch time-ish lift ticket.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 3, 2015)

dlague said:


> He talks about a group that wants to ski from 11-2.  I was one of the people asking for that.  I work five minutes from there an would consider a lunch time-ish lift ticket.



Yep, it was my what bugged me about BigRock cutting their hours a few years ago. I doesn't matter to me that they opened at 3pm, Some of us wanted to be in and out of there earlier, before the schools let out, and the hill gets overrun with the kids.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2015)

Only time I skied Big Rock was last year and the 3PM time worked for me.  I always find it easier to knock off work early than take an extended lunch.  I realize that's not case for everyone.  

The kids didn't really show up until near five.  The first hour the place was empty. 

Best $5 worth of skiing I've ever had.


----------



## dlague (Nov 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Only time I skied Big Rock was last year and the 3PM time worked for me.  I always find it easier to knock off work early than take an extended lunch.  I realize that's not case for everyone.
> 
> The kids didn't really show up until near five.  The first hour the place was empty.
> 
> Best $5 worth of skiing I've ever had.



That is way the heck up there!


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 3, 2015)

dlague said:


> That is way the heck up there!



About 1 mile away! 

It was so cold and windy last year, I really missed them being open more during the day when the sun helped keep ya warm. The night skiing last year was a bit chilly.

And here I thought all the hardcore skiers on here were used to looooong drives!  :razz:

Takes me about 6.5 hours to get to the 'Olde Folks, in Plymouth, VT/Killington.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 3, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> Only time I skied Big Rock was last year and the 3PM time worked for me.  I always find it easier to knock off work early than take an extended lunch.  I realize that's not case for everyone.
> 
> The kids didn't really show up until near five.  The first hour the place was empty.
> 
> Best $5 worth of skiing I've ever had.



I liked to work early, run home finish the chores and grab my gear, hit the hill and get my laps in for a couple hours and be home before the crowds hit in the afternoons. Guess I got used to the midday sessions. The other thing for me is I never wear my glasses skiing, so as the sun gets low late in the afternoon, it gets harder for me to see the terrain/bumps, so I used to end up in the lodge waiting for it to get darker and the lights to show the terrain better. Earlier starts solved that problem for me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 3, 2015)

dlague said:


> That is way the heck up there!



Lonesome Pines is way the neck up there.  

I was in the area for work.  If I lived in Bangor and they got a good storm, it would be a nice alternative to Sugarloaf/Saddleback and about the same drive.  It has great terrain for a 1000 vert hill.


----------



## Snowangel (Nov 5, 2015)

http://www.newenglandskiindustry.com/viewstory.php?storyid=336


----------



## Snowangel (Nov 5, 2015)

http://www.newenglandskiindustry.com/viewstory.php?storyid=336


----------



## Tin (Nov 5, 2015)

Interesting plan to build to the summit before replacing the Hornet. Thought the stuff up there was flat (according to NE Ski History)?


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 5, 2015)

If I read it correctly, he's talking about building to the summit up and to Lookers Right of Eclipse.  From my recollection that terrain is steeper than anything they currently have, but only carries the pitch for a few hundred vertical like the Sweet William area, then it flattens out quickly.


----------



## dlague (Nov 5, 2015)

I am pretty sure he wants to build the Summit Conference Center for revenue purposes.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 5, 2015)

If it's my money you design the pod above Eclipe to run into the current trails there. When it's time to install the lift you remove Eclipse and replace with the new longer lift, might need to be a different alignment to get up on that shoulder though.

Replace Hornet with a HSQ.

Something fixed grip to the true summit up Sweet William as it was intended.

Only issue here is would they want to use the lift to get people to this summit convention center? I doubt two lifts would fly for that.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 5, 2015)

In general I think the concept of cutting new lifts and terrain prior to replacing the Hornet is a bad idea.  Tenney isn't a small area.  Make everything you have developed already as good as it can be before you expand.  

After snowmaking, replacing the Hornet should be priority number one.  It's that awful a ride.  Maybe once he actually learns how to ski, he'll get a better understanding of how much it sucks riding a 15 minute long chair in the bitter cold.  :lol:


----------



## Jully (Nov 5, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> If it's my money you design the pod above Eclipe to run into the current trails there. When it's time to install the lift you remove Eclipse and replace with the new longer lift, might need to be a different alignment to get up on that shoulder though.
> 
> Replace Hornet with a HSQ.
> 
> ...



He might not be thinking that people will ride a chairlift to the conference center. Might be a road up the back and that's it.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 5, 2015)

By the way we've been "discovered" by Tenney and they may be chiming in shortly.


----------



## DoublePlanker (Nov 5, 2015)

I love the vibe and the facebook communication.

But I can't see myself ever really going there.  Maybe I will try it out.  If they have something awesome for kids, I would go there.  But, for me personally, I have so precious few hours to ski during a day that I can't get over the lack of a HSQ primary lift.  I just can't stand the Hornet.

If the terrain is Mad River Glen, Castlerock, or Smuggs, I can be patient on an ancient lift.  But for low-angle skiing such as offered at Tenney, I'm not patient.  I don't see why I would ever go there when nearly all competitors nearby offer HSQ.  I have precious few hours to ski during a day.  I would rather lap a HSQ for such terrain.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 5, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> By the way we've been "discovered" by Tenney and they may be chiming in shortly.



Any word if Nick is going to do the AZ challenge this year?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 5, 2015)

I found this statement interesting in that most ski areas want to keep drones off the mt.

"We already ordered five drones, we’re going to be renting them out and operating them professionally for skiers that want to come here and get a professional video of them."


----------



## Puck it (Nov 5, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> I found this statement interesting in that most ski areas want to keep drones off the mt.
> 
> "We already ordered five drones, we’re going to be renting them out and operating them professionally for skiers that want to come here and get a professional video of them."


Most are restricting private drones.  These look to be controlled by the ski area not the individual.


----------



## Abubob (Nov 5, 2015)

DoublePlanker said:


> I love the vibe and the facebook communication.
> 
> But I can't see myself ever really going there.  Maybe I will try it out.  If they have something awesome for kids, I would go there.  But, for me personally, I have so precious few hours to ski during a day that I can't get over the lack of a HSQ primary lift.  I just can't stand the Hornet.
> 
> If the terrain is Mad River Glen, Castlerock, or Smuggs, I can be patient on an ancient lift.  But for low-angle skiing such as offered at Tenney, I'm not patient.  I don't see why I would ever go there when nearly all competitors nearby offer HSQ.  I have precious few hours to ski during a day.  I would rather lap a HSQ for such terrain.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 5, 2015)

Puck it said:


> Most are restricting private drones.  These look to be controlled by the ski area not the individual.


Agreed.I have not heard of any other area doing this though.


----------



## dlague (Nov 5, 2015)

DoublePlanker said:


> I love the vibe and the facebook communication.
> 
> But I can't see myself ever really going there.  Maybe I will try it out.  If they have something awesome for kids, I would go there.  But, for me personally, I have so precious few hours to ski during a day that I can't get over the lack of a HSQ primary lift.  I just can't stand the Hornet.
> 
> If the terrain is Mad River Glen, Castlerock, or Smuggs, I can be patient on an ancient lift.  But for low-angle skiing such as offered at Tenney, I'm not patient.  I don't see why I would ever go there when nearly all competitors nearby offer HSQ.  I have precious few hours to ski during a day.  I would rather lap a HSQ for such terrain.



Give it a break!  They are reopening that is a great start.  Longer term HSQs are planned.  Not like they are charging $80 to ski there either - their lift ticket price will be much much lower than those with HSQs.  Man. you would have hated the 70's.


----------



## mbedle (Nov 5, 2015)

dlague said:


> Give it a break!  They are reopening that is a great start.  Longer term HSQs are planned.  Not like they are charging $80 to ski there either - their lift ticket price will be much much lower than those with HSQs.  Man. you would have hated the 70's.



LOL - True or the 80's at most places.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Nov 5, 2015)

Yeah, they stated somewhere that it was a huge priority to get the lifts going or lose their "Grandfathered" status. I'm sure this must be a big deal when you go to replace an operating lift, vs. a derelict one, permitting wise.

Hey, for a $25 lift ticket, and edible food and cold beer, I'll check it out... the same as I plan on doing at Whaleback once in a while. There's a lot to be said for quieter out of the way places on a powder day!


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 5, 2015)

For me it's kind of like Eustis--sure I could have skied a lot of other places, but I've been hooked because of their enthusiasm to reopen the place, their humble attitude, and just because it is inspirational to see them doing it.  I also want to ski Big Squaw someday for the same reasons.


----------



## DoublePlanker (Nov 5, 2015)

I think I'm too harsh about reopening Tenney and no HSQ.  I think the guy is probably taking the right course of action to have a chance at keeping the place going.  Some new terrain would be awesome.  Eventually, I think they will need a HSQ.  But to bring the place back from the dead is quite an accomplishment.

BTW, I did ski in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## dlague (Nov 5, 2015)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> Yeah, they stated somewhere that it was a huge priority to get the lifts going or lose their "Grandfathered" status. I'm sure this must be a big deal when you go to replace an operating lift, vs. a derelict one, permitting wise.
> 
> Hey, for a $25 lift ticket, and edible food and cold beer, I'll check it out... the same as I plan on doing at Whaleback once in a while. There's a lot to be said for quieter out of the way places on a powder day!



Absolutely!  We skied Lost Valley last year and it has a 350 ft vert.

We skied Abenaki and want to ski Lyndon Outing Club.  

It is nice support smaller feeder hills.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Nov 5, 2015)

DoublePlanker said:


> I think I'm too harsh about reopening Tenney and no HSQ.  I think the guy is probably taking the right course of action to have a chance at keeping the place going.  Some new terrain would be awesome.  Eventually, I think they will need a HSQ.  But to bring the place back from the dead is quite an accomplishment.
> 
> BTW, I did ski in the 70's and 80's.



They do have plans to add HSQs and they are going to expand trails.  However if everyone waits until they do then they won't because they will fail.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Snowangel (Nov 5, 2015)

It's probably best to expect less and get more in the end. Right now it's all about the snow and making lemonade out of lemons. Baby steps. Don't forget , this mountain was dysfunct and vandalized for years. Huge amounts of money has gone into snow making and repairs to the pump house. I think  we will see more than a HSQ in Tenney's future. In the meantime , the community will get back there beloved mountain and I'll be able to walk to the lifts. Woo hoo!  Let it snow!


----------



## dlague (Nov 5, 2015)

Jully said:


> He might not be thinking that people will ride a chairlift to the conference center. Might be a road up the back and that's it.



It will be a road on the Groton side.  And the conference center will not be intended for skier use.  Intended to be upscale.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 6, 2015)

Not so sure they need to have a HSQ anytime soon.The Pats Peak model has worked well for a long time buying used old lifts.


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 6, 2015)

Pats peak is half the vertical.  Even there I will ride the Vortex chair if I can to avoid riding the painfully slow triple.  

It's a weird feeling to actually want Pats to be crowded when I ski there.  That's the only time they run the Vortex.


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 6, 2015)

SIKSKIER said:


> Not so sure they need to have a HSQ anytime soon.The Pats Peak model has worked well for a long time buying used old lifts.



They have a few old Ascutney lifts sitting in parking lots right now. maybe they will sell one to Tenney...

I thought they were going to install the triple this year in place of the Peak double but not such luck.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 6, 2015)

Smellytele said:


> They have a few old Ascutney lifts sitting in parking lots right now. maybe they will sell one to Tenney...
> 
> I thought they were going to install the triple this year in place of the Peak double but not such luck.



I think the plan is to replace the Peak Double. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 7, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> I think the plan is to replace the Peak Double.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



They have multiple used lifts in their parking lots at this moment. I think one is a double and one is a triple.


----------



## dlague (Nov 7, 2015)

Was at Tenney talking to Micheal Bouchard and he is up for an Alpine Challenge.  He also talked to me about some of the challenges he faces.  Some are so f'd up!  The government both state and federal have lots of stupid rules/laws that it are out of control in my opinion.  I am pulling for him for sure and will ski there just to support his efforts.

This is the lift that will not be operating


He has two other cats on order





Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 7, 2015)

I thought they clarified that the Hornet was going to run, but only when there's enough natural snow?


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 7, 2015)

He has said so.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 7, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I thought they clarified that the Hornet was going to run, but only when there's enough natural snow?



Yeah, I'm confused


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Nov 7, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I thought they clarified that the Hornet was going to run, but only when there's enough natural snow?



My bad!  If there is enough natural is correct.  They will not be making snow over there.  One of the issues was most of the brass heads where the snow guns attach were stolen.  He will need to buy 190 of then so they are taking the ones they do have and repurposing then where they plan on making snow.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 7, 2015)

Even more critical than easy hydrant replacements:

"The water pipe is split in multiple places and the air line has splits that we haven't found yet - and is under what're the split because water is filling the top third of the air system!"


----------



## dlague (Nov 7, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> Even more important than easy hydrant replacements:
> 
> "The water pipe is split in multiple places and the air line has splits that we haven't found yet - and is under what're the split because water is filling the top third of the air system!"



Yes we talked bout that as well.  Drainage issues, vandalizing, the laws regarding voluteers and much much more.  We talked about an hour and there is more information then I can possibly type.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 7, 2015)

Snowmaking is all messed up on Hornet terrain but Eclipse terrain looks okay?

I ask because I may take my son there later in the season for some mellow runs off the Triple


----------



## Newpylong (Nov 7, 2015)

dlague said:


> Yes we talked bout that as well.  Drainage issues, vandalizing, the laws regarding voluteers and much much more.  We talked about an hour and there is more information then I can possibly type.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I bet - I've yet to meet him. As someone who loves operations and deals with it I love to follow Tenney. Hope they're not in over their heads. The ski business is not forgiving.

Xwhaler from what I saw he says Eclipse side is fine now and that's where they plan on making snow. He has a commitment there with the schools so has to.


----------



## Jully (Nov 7, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> I bet - I've yet to meet him. As someone who loves operations and deals with it I love to follow Tenney. Hope they're not in over their heads. The ski business is not forgiving.



I think he might be over optimistic at how much he'll make the first year, however, I think the school deals he has as well as PSU (even if many students ski elsewhere) being in the area will give him a little more slack than he would if he were in a different area.


----------



## benski (Nov 7, 2015)

Can we get this strait. PSU is Penn State University not Plymouth State University.


----------



## yeggous (Nov 7, 2015)

benski said:


> Can we get this strait. PSU is Penn State University not Plymouth State University.



I disagree. I think of Plymouth State well before Penn State.


----------



## Jully (Nov 7, 2015)

benski said:


> Can we get this strait. PSU is Penn State University not Plymouth State University.



I really don't think of Penn State as PSU, I think of Penn State as Penn State


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 7, 2015)

I think of Plymouth State University as Plymouth State College because that's what it was called when I was college aged


----------



## witch hobble (Nov 7, 2015)

benski said:


> Can we get this strait. PSU is Penn State University not Plymouth State University.



Yinz may be right ifn yer down at Tussey, but up heres at Tenney Plymouth State is PSU, bro.


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 7, 2015)

I still call it Plymouth State College as well....


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Nov 7, 2015)

C'mon we all know PSU stands for Portland State University

_Located in the heart of Portland, Oregon, with arms that reach around  the world, PSU is full of healthy paradoxes. Urban and green. Rigorous  and supportive. Individualistic and inclusive. As a PSU student, you'll  do more than fit in. You'll stand out. Wherever you're coming from,  wherever you're headed, all roads lead through PSU._


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 8, 2015)

PSU =Plymouth State University 
Currently were my daughter is in her first year of nursing ! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 8, 2015)

Agree Penn State is Penn State


----------



## dlague (Nov 8, 2015)

Newpylong said:


> I bet - I've yet to meet him. As someone who loves operations and deals with it I love to follow Tenney. Hope they're not in over their heads. The ski business is not forgiving.
> 
> Xwhaler from what I saw he says Eclipse side is fine now and that's where they plan on making snow. He has a commitment there with the schools so has to.



You are exactly right.  He has a commitment with 11 area schools.  Ranging from ski teams to school ski programs.

He admittedly came into this blind and has learned a lot.  Just the permitting side and insurance aspects have been crazy.  There have been drainage issues that were there from when it was previously operating that need to get fixed or the DES would not approve their plan.  He inherited a whole bunch or crap that was allowed before.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Nov 8, 2015)

They fix the access roads?  That's one thing I remember from having a pass there.  It was like a jeep trail


----------



## dlague (Nov 8, 2015)

Jully said:


> I think he might be over optimistic at how much he'll make the first year, however, I think the school deals he has as well as PSU (even if many students ski elsewhere) being in the area will give him a little more slack than he would if he were in a different area.



He is not optimistic at all.  The goal is to get it running or else lose the ski area forever.  The state was about to acquire the land and its current operating status would go away.  That is the goal plain and simple.

Many people on this thread have speculated, judged or have shared opinions that are totally incorrect or misguided.  Don't get me wrong others have been following and are correct about their statements.  Michael read this thread and in fact posted it on his FB page.  He was amazed how much was said with no basis.  He did say that he has put that behind him and is focused on the task at hand running Tenney.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Nov 8, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> I still call it Plymouth State College as well....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



I work in town and live in this state and you say PSU and they all know it is Plymouth State University.  You have to consider the context would any other PSU make sense?  This is funny that the was a discussion around PSU



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Nov 8, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> They fix the access roads?  That's one thing I remember from having a pass there.  It was like a jeep trail



One road was destroyed in a heavy rain years ago and that has not been fixed. Yet as far as I can tell.  I will get pictures.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## witch hobble (Nov 8, 2015)

dlague said:


> The state was about to acquire the land



please expand on this


----------



## witch hobble (Nov 8, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> They fix the access roads?  That's one thing I remember from having a pass there.  It was like a jeep trail



Avoid Melvin rd.  Go in main entrance and stay left thru the condos.


----------



## Jully (Nov 8, 2015)

dlague said:


> He is not optimistic at all.  The goal is to get it running or else lose the ski area forever.  The state was about to acquire the land and its current operating status would go away.  That is the goal plain and simple.
> 
> Many people on this thread have speculated, judged or have shared opinions that are totally incorrect or misguided.  Don't get me wrong others have been following and are correct about their statements.  Michael read this thread and in fact posted it on his FB page.  He was amazed how much was said with no basis.  He did say that he has put that behind him and is focused on the task at hand running Tenney.
> 
> ...



Hey now. I didn't mean that to cruel at all. I've said multiple times before how great a job I think he's doing and have been following this since day 1. However, he said he's going for a small loss his first year, and I'm worried it'll be bigger than that. It's not misguided at all.


----------



## dlague (Nov 8, 2015)

Jully said:


> Hey now. I didn't mean that to cruel at all. I've said multiple times before how great a job I think he's doing and have been following this since day 1. However, he said he's going for a small loss his first year, and I'm worried it'll be bigger than that. It's not misguided at all.



Sorry was just reacting based on things I spoke to him about.  He is expecting significant losses this year.  But he is ready for that.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Jully (Nov 8, 2015)

dlague said:


> Sorry was just reacting based on things I spoke to him about.  He is expecting significant losses this year.  But he is ready for that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Not a problem. I had spoken with him briefly earlier in the fall about season passes and he stated that he was expecting to incur only a slight loss for the first season. He was either spinning that in a positive light, or hadn't fully thought out the numbers yet and has now changed his answer to that question. You certainly have way more personal communication with him than I do! 

Overall he certainly seems to have an excellent starting plan in my opinion, especially for someone who hasn't really had any contact with the industry before. Maybe resorts need more outsiders / fresh eyes like his to shake things up. 

Nothing like when the Berry's bought Saddleback and rolled out a giant 5 year plan that they completed nearly none of.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Nov 9, 2015)

Plymouth State Country Club when I went there.


----------



## xwhaler (Nov 9, 2015)

Jully said:


> Nothing like when the Berry's bought Saddleback and rolled out a giant 5 year plan that they completed nearly none of.



2 new lifts (Kennebago and lower mtn quad), brand new lodge, new trails/glades, lots of new condos doesn't count?


----------



## DoublePlanker (Nov 9, 2015)

I'm pretty sure PSU is trademarked by Penn State.  So Plymouth State can't even use the letters PSU on anything (logos, shirts, letterhead, etc.)

If you are selling real estate or seeking investors, its good for marketing to have a glitzy plan.   How many plans actually reach full potential?   Probably not many.


----------



## JDMRoma (Nov 9, 2015)

DoublePlanker said:


> I'm pretty sure PSU is trademarked by Penn State.  So Plymouth State can't even use the letters PSU on anything (logos, shirts, letterhead, etc.)
> 
> .





Really ?


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## DoublePlanker (Nov 9, 2015)

Not all are enforced.  And probably not all usage is a violation.


----------



## Puck it (Nov 9, 2015)

DoublePlanker said:


> Not all are enforced.  And probably not all usage is a violation.


These guys would!!!!!


http://www.psu.com/


----------



## dlague (Nov 9, 2015)

DoublePlanker said:


> I'm pretty sure PSU is trademarked by Penn State.  So Plymouth State can't even use the letters PSU on anything (logos, shirts, letterhead, etc.)



I do not think you are right on this one.  Portland State even shows a shirt with PSU.

Plymouth State University


Portland State University


----------



## Smellytele (Nov 9, 2015)

When I looked up trade marks both Penn state and Portland state appeared but Plymouth did not


----------



## DoublePlanker (Nov 9, 2015)

Penn State has 'PSU' :
http://licensing.psu.edu/sites/default/files/PENNST-Graphic-ART-Sheet.pdf

Portland State has 'PSU Vikings':
https://www.pdx.edu/university-comm...y-communications/files/complete-art-sheet.pdf


----------



## dlague (Nov 9, 2015)

DoublePlanker said:


> Penn State has 'PSU' :
> http://licensing.psu.edu/sites/default/files/PENNST-Graphic-ART-Sheet.pdf
> 
> Portland State has 'PSU Vikings':
> https://www.pdx.edu/university-comm...y-communications/files/complete-art-sheet.pdf



I guess they do not care!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Nov 9, 2015)

Back to Tenney....


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## billski (Dec 4, 2015)

Eclipse load testing is underway this morning.

Eclipse snow plumbing tested on Tuesday, full charge, two fixes required, very easy.

Trillium bridge completed Dec. 1st.

New bathroom sinks, granite counters

Eidelweiss Trail Erosion control underway, Nov.24th

Snow-makingpond is operational

A free-ski day is planned - brilliant move to bring folks back!

Looks like this baby has wheels!


----------



## billski (Dec 4, 2015)

Local press has showed up, slowing down the load test, but they are lovin' the publicity.   Nice paint on the bullwheel.
Arisen from the ashes!


----------



## MG Skier (Dec 4, 2015)

I hope it goes well for them. I have been watching them actively all summer and fall via F-B
I hiked them in early August and 2 weeks ago. Mountain is shaping up for a small team and a mountain that needs so much T.L.C.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 5, 2015)

Looks like the Eclipse passed all tests!

http://www.newenglandskiindustry.com/viewstory.php?storyid=351


----------



## billski (Dec 5, 2015)

*In[freaking]credible*



MEtoVTSkier said:


> Looks like the Eclipse passed all tests!
> 
> http://www.newenglandskiindustry.com/viewstory.php?storyid=351



Incredible!  Congrats.  If you haven't read the interview of Sir Michael Bouchard.  The man is brilliant, sensible, pragmatic and appears to have the financial means to pull this off.  For a non-skier, he has amassed a tremendous knowledge of ski operations, his scientific background serves him well, his foresight, his relationship development with town and local organizations is well-done.  Incredibly transparent.  Plan to meet this fellow soon.  He's no fool, still out to make a profit, by leveraging his real estate, but understanding that skiing is his #1 attraction.   Cooperation with skimobile clubs, nordic operations and inviting in local businesses to help with equipment and offer other attractions will bring lots of money into the community from payroll to local businesses.  I commend him and have high confidence he will succeed.


http://www.newenglandskiindustry.com/viewstory.php?storyid=333


----------



## billski (Dec 5, 2015)

Exciting news!  For everyone in the Boston area, Sir Michael Bouchard,  CEO, Tenny mountain will be at the ACE Ski and Board Club meeting this TUESDAY , December 8th at the Chelmsford Elks Lodge, Chelmsford, Mass.   7:00 pm.  All are invited, no admission!   The story on how he  ressurected Tenny is described in a recent article, attached.  SEE YOU  THERE!  http://www.newenglandskiindustry.com/viewstory.php…


For directions and more information on the ACE Ski and Board Club, Facebook https://www.facebook.com/aceskis/ , or Web  http://www.aceskiandboardclub.org/


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 5, 2015)

billski said:


> Exciting news!  For everyone in the Boston area, Sir Michael Bouchard,  CEO, Tenny mountain will be at the ACE Ski and Board Club meeting this  Thursday, December 10th at the Chelmsford Elks Lodge, Chelmsford, Mass.   7:00 pm.  All are invited, no admission!   The story on how he  ressurected Tenny is described in a recent article, attached.  SEE YOU  THERE!  http://www.newenglandskiindustry.com/viewstory.php…
> 
> 
> For directions and more information on the ACE Ski and Board Club, Facebook https://www.facebook.com/aceskis/ , or Web  http://www.aceskiandboardclub.org/



Very nice of you to invite him. Got to admit when I first heard of he and his plans I was skeptical. But I'm a big fan now. Love his videos. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 5, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Very nice of you to invite him. Got to admit when I first heard of he and his plans I was skeptical. But I'm a big fan now. Love his videos.



Part of my daily routine now checking for his updates/videos.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 5, 2015)

billski said:


> Exciting news!  For everyone in the Boston area, Sir Michael Bouchard,  CEO, Tenny mountain will be at the ACE Ski and Board Club meeting this  Thursday, December 10th at the Chelmsford Elks Lodge, Chelmsford, Mass.   7:00 pm.  All are invited, no admission!   The story on how he  ressurected Tenny is described in a recent article, attached.  SEE YOU  THERE!  http://www.newenglandskiindustry.com/viewstory.php…
> 
> 
> For directions and more information on the ACE Ski and Board Club, Facebook https://www.facebook.com/aceskis/ , or Web  http://www.aceskiandboardclub.org/



Very nice of you to invite him. Got to admit when I first heard of him and his plans I was skeptical. But I'm a big fan now. Love his videos. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 7, 2015)

billski said:


> Local press has showed up, slowing down the load test, but they are lovin' the publicity.   Nice paint on the bullwheel.
> Arisen from the ashes!



This article was online:  http://www.citizen.com/news/2015-12-07/Front_Page/Tenney_Mountain_opening_soon.html

Nice piece.


----------



## billski (Dec 7, 2015)

thetrailboss said:


> Very nice of you to invite him. Got to admit when I first heard of him and his plans I was skeptical. But I'm a big fan now. Love his videos.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



His videos really prove that this is going to happen.
https://www.facebook.com/skiTENNEY/?fref=nf


----------



## dlague (Dec 7, 2015)

billski said:


> His videos really prove that this is going to happen.
> https://www.facebook.com/skiTENNEY/?fref=nf



He does a great job!  Determination for sure!


----------



## Stache (Dec 7, 2015)

From their FB page:

TENNEY - Progress Update
 Today TENNEY Mountain awakens as a proud member of the ski community once again.
 The first of 4 lifts (Eclipse) has been re-registered and fully inspected by the NH Department of Safety, Tramway and Amusement Rides Division.
... It's been a long 4.5 years in the making and a very rough and bumpy summer,,, setbacks that almost destroyed our dreams BUT tonight, we have met a very significant milestone and that is, we - TENNEY Mountain, is now off the list of Defunctional / Abandoned Ski Mountains! 
 And we are all very proud and appreciative of all the support you have given us to get here!
 Congratulations to all of us for such an awesome TEAM effort and thank you for making us ALWAYS feel like a part of this community.
 Now get ready to hit the slopes of TENNEY, and be a part of history in the making...

https://www.facebook.com/skiTENNEY/?fref=nf


----------



## puckoach (Dec 8, 2015)

Congrats on passing the initial hurdles !

Great to see the comeback

Now,will someone do the same for Moose Mtn !


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 6, 2016)

Per Facebook, Tenney started making snow for tubing last night.


----------



## MG Skier (Jan 7, 2016)

Looks like management called an audible, borrowed fan guns due to diesel permits, I am happy they took steps to get something going! They need a long stretch of continued cold and a major dump of snow, wait....every mountain could use that!


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 7, 2016)

MG Skier said:


> Looks like management called an audible, borrowed fan guns due to diesel permits, I am happy they took steps to get something going! They need a long stretch of continued cold and a major dump of snow, wait....every mountain could use that!



Agreed! Great to see Mike & Co taking the initiative to make it happen. As we've said here numerous times, the transparency of their efforts and challenges definitely makes for a great feeling about what's going on!


----------



## dlague (Jan 7, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Agreed! Great to see Mike & Co taking the initiative to make it happen. As we've said here numerous times, the transparency of their efforts and challenges definitely makes for a great feeling about what's going on!



Agreed!


----------



## KD7000 (Jan 7, 2016)

Guess I should have held onto those two free passes I got right before the year it closed.  

Glad to see that Tenney is back!


----------



## prsboogie (Feb 24, 2016)

Bump, Did they ever get open this season?


----------



## Los (Feb 25, 2016)

Based on their Facebook page, it sounds like they're working on opening up their tubing park, but that they can't open trails without at least some natural to help... Annoying that they don't have a webpage, but whatever...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 25, 2016)

Too bad after a genuine effort.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 25, 2016)

They've had a lot of issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MG Skier (Feb 25, 2016)

Lets hope with a better weather pattern and some new snow making gear they can turn the corner next season.


----------



## prsboogie (Jun 3, 2016)

New "News" from the mountain 

As Tenney Mountain Ski Area nears rebirth, it is joining with*Plymouth State University in interesting ways



Works continues at Tenney Mountain Ski Area, which hopes to reopen to the public next winter. David Brooks /Monitor staff



The Hornet chairlift, the longer of Tenney Mountain’s two lifts, should be certified this month. David Brooks / Monitor staff



PSU Prof. Brad Allen, pointing, discusses a topographic map of the region with Tenney Mountain Ski Area owner Michael Bouchard inside the area's lodge on March 24, 2016. David Brooks—Monitor staff


Plymouth State Professor Brad Allen (left), a partner in Tenney Mountain Ski Area, discusses the area with owner Michael Bouchard on a porch outside the main lodge. Behind them is the Witch’s Hat, the area’s distinctive ticket counter. David Brooks / Monitor staff


Eclipse, the shorter of Tenney Mountain Ski Area’s two chairlifts, has a view of some of the wind turbines in the Groton Wind Farm.




SKIING*TENNEY MOUNTAIN*PLYMOUTH STATE UNIVERSITY

As long as we don’t suffer through another winter without much snow, skiing should return by Christmas to Tenney Mountain for the first time in six years.

But long before the snow flies, students will be working at the mountain doing weather experiments and could soon earn college credit.

That’s because the long-closed ski area and nearby Plymouth State University are nearing an unusual partnership, which both parties see not only as potentially valuable, but as absolutely necessary.

“The ski industry knows it needs to change, academia knows it needs to change. But the adjustment is difficult,” said Brad Allen, an associate professor of marketing at PSU and a partner in Tenney Mountain Ski Area.

The proposal, spelled out in a memorandum of understanding that is nearing completion, allows the school to use the ski area first for research – PSU’s well-known meteorology program is setting up National Science Foundation-supported experiments on the mountain – and then for hands-on classwork, probably involving business or environmental classes. Most interestingly, in future years the school might base entire classes at Tenney Mountain, or even build facilities at the site.

“There’s lots of room here,” said Tenney Mountain Ski Area’s owner, Michael Bouchard. Among the possibilities he cited: PSU could build dormitories there as part of its efforts to ease a housing crunch downtown.

The exact form for the partnership is still being decided.

“There are a lot of really great ideas being discussed right now. It’s hard to know which pieces are going to come together,” said Robyn Parker, dean of the college of business administration at Plymouth State.

Like many universities, PSU has established a number of programs with private companies over the years, but Parker said the Tenney Mountain partnership could be different, an integral part of the school’s reinvention of itself away from traditional subject majors.

“This one is interdisciplinary and in support of a transformative open lab. This will very likely involve students from many disciplines, bring them together in collective projects. That’s a direction we’re going to on campus – shared facilities and projects,” Parker said.

And, with any luck, shared income from inventions.

“The plan is eventually we’ll be developing some technologies and intellectual property together, mostly in the area of environmental sustainability,” she said.

Before any of that happens, however, there’s still work to be done on Tenney Mountain to make it skiable. The next big step is state certification of Hornet, the longer of the two chairlifts, which is necessary to open the entire mountain up to skiers. Certification is supposed to happen by mid-June.

The ski area’s situation is complicated because Keith Fitzgerald, the company’s former chief operating officer, faces charges that he stole $750,000 from his father, and has filed a lawsuit seeking $375,000 from the ski area. This controversy drove off some investors, Bouchard said, and the lawsuit could prove sticky if it goes through.

Regardless, there’s still work to be done at the main lodge and other buildings, as well as the never-ending job of improving drainage on the relatively wet mountain, which Bouchard said is important because climate change increases the likelihood of heavy, erosion-causing rainstorms.

The lodge will be nicer, but roughly the same as before, with an open design and picnic tables.

“People want it the way it was. If I changed it to aluminum and glass, they’d be up in arms. They enjoy moving the picnic tables around, forming little groups,” said Bouchard, who is officially Sir Michael Bouchard, having been knighted as part of the Knights of Malta.

Speaking of not changing things, the Witch’s Hat is not moving, after all.

Bouchard had planned to move the funky ticket booth, whose tall conical hat led to the witchy nickname, up to the top of the mountain as a warming hut. But the resulting outcry led him to change his mind, and instead use the Witch’s Hat as a centerpiece of marketing.

Tenney Mountain Ski Area dates to 1960, although there was downhill skiing on logging roads long before then. It floundered in the 1980s, partly because the then-owners refused to pay for any snowmaking and partly because of financial problems involved with the construction of adjacent condominiums.

The ski area went through four owners in the following decades, with different names and business plans, including efforts by a Japanese firm to make artificial snow inside a giant refrigerator so that skiing could take place outside the regular season. It closed for good in 2010.

In 2014, Bouchard, a physicist who co-founded an engineering firm in Nashua, bought 900 acres, including the ski area, for a reported $1.2 million. He said he was really interested in the mineral rights, but was persuaded that it would be worthwhile to reopen the ski area. Bouchard, who had never skied until this past winter, said his long-term business plan involves building more housing – the area has zoning approval for roughly 2,000 more units – and businesses.

He and investors have spent some $4 million on upgrades since then


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 3, 2016)

Did not know about the lawsuit. Weird. That is a good reason to move ahead slowly. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## 4aprice (Jun 8, 2016)

Saw a blurb on the owners facebook that they had the Hornet running and passing at least part of its test requirements (brakes?) and PSU is going to have some part in there too, not sure what that would be.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 8, 2016)

dormitory


----------



## MG Skier (Jun 9, 2016)

Mike at Tenney also mentioned looking for volunteers to paint the Hornet's Stations and the Eclipse's Top Terminal. 
I think I may go spend a day or two painting and help the cause. Will probably take a hike while I am there.


----------



## witch hobble (Jun 14, 2016)

The Hornet passed inspection.  All lifts are a go.


----------



## dlague (Jun 14, 2016)

witch hobble said:


> The Hornet passed inspection.  All lifts are a go.



I saw that on FB - another huge milestone.  Now on to snowmaking?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 14, 2016)

dlague said:


> I saw that on FB - another huge milestone.  Now on to snowmaking?



Very cool.   Also thought it was nice that the first thing he said was "thanks fans and keep the feedback coming."  He has gotten more attention using his iPhone and Facebook than some places get with expensive media operations.


----------



## Newpylong (Jun 15, 2016)

dlague said:


> I saw that on FB - another huge milestone.  Now on to snowmaking?



yep


----------



## Los (Sep 7, 2016)

Bump 

Just checked their Facebook page out of curiosity - in addition to some interesting comments from mike about the lawsuit, it sounds like there will indeed be skiing this season at Tunney. But most likely it will be limited to one of the lower lifts, unless we get plenty of snow. A "soft opening" is planned, apparently... https://m.facebook.com/skiTENNEY/posts/?ref=page_internal&mt_nav=1


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## mbedle (Sep 7, 2016)

Was interesting to note that he is going to be using EB-5 for his development.


----------



## doublediamond (Sep 7, 2016)

The 'soft' opening is an Octoberfest shindig.

The issue is that there are boatloads of breaks in the water pipes on the Hornet side.  There's also no top loop connection at the valve house.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 8, 2016)

Hope they open because it seems like they're losing momentum and fan enthusiasm.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 8, 2016)

doublediamond said:


> The 'soft' opening is an Octoberfest shindig.
> 
> The issue is that there are boatloads of breaks in the water pipes on the Hornet side.  There's also no top loop connection at the valve house.



Is there a reason why this wasnt taken care of this summer?  I was under the impression that the new ownership had plenty of money to invest.  

I know the plan was to be calculated and not over invest, but at some point you need to switch gears and try and drive revenue in order for the business to be viable.  As a former pass holder I'm pulling for them, but I'm not eager to head back there to ski off just the triple.  I'm sure that offering will attract some beginners looking for an inexpensive family friendly atmosphere, but getting terrain open off the Hornet should be a high priority.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 8, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Is there a reason why this wasnt taken care of this summer?  I was under the impression that the new ownership had plenty of money to invest.
> 
> I know the plan was to be calculated and not over invest, but at some point you need to switch gears and try and drive revenue in order for the business to be viable.  As a former pass holder I'm pulling for them, but I'm not eager to head back there to ski off just the triple.  I'm sure that offering will attract some beginners looking for an inexpensive family friendly atmosphere, but getting terrain open off the Hornet should be a high priority.



Completely agree.  The fact that they did not open last year, while understandable, has impacted their credibility in my mind.  I really want to see them succeed and was figuring, based in part on the FB videos, that they were going to get Hornet going this year and have their ducks in a row.  It sucks that they have so much to fix, but they now have had two summers.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 8, 2016)

I think you folks are underestimating the amount of work needed to re-open a ski area that has been dormant, especially for 5 years. Tenney is not small, there is a lot of infrastructure in place, or was prior to closing and being vandalized, broken, or succumbing to nature.

Not making excuses up as I question the viability long term but as far as work goes, even if he opens this year it will take a lot more time to get the place just to where it was prior to closing. I speak from experience.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 8, 2016)

I have no doubt there's a ton of work to be done.  I guess that when you read about plans for things like a mountain top conference center, the assumption is there's a great deal of financial backing.  With great financial resources time obstacles can be overcome by allocating additional labor.

Every day they remain closed is an additional movement in the red territory on the balance sheet.  That's all I'm saying.  

Hopefully they get lucky with mother nature this year and the hornet spins.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 27, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I have no doubt there's a ton of work to be done.  I guess that when you read about plans for things like a mountain top conference center, the assumption is there's a great deal of financial backing.  With great financial resources time obstacles can be overcome by allocating additional labor.
> 
> Every day they remain closed is an additional movement in the red territory on the balance sheet.  That's all I'm saying.
> 
> Hopefully they get lucky with mother nature this year and the hornet spins.



Completely agree.  

So will they open this year?


----------



## MG Skier (Sep 27, 2016)

Tenney's lifts are certified! I am pulling for them (Michael and team) big time. Every time I hike there it looks better and better! Last year he didn't have enough "umph" left in a broken/elderly snowmaking system. Hopefully with the repairs and some cooperative temps and snowfall he can open. It is all about time and $$$ at this point. Last I read he is hoping to run the Eclipse side for sure and the Hornet side with enough snowfall.


----------



## Mapnut (Sep 27, 2016)

Yeah, they post more than weekly on Facebook and that's what he said. Sounds like they had too many problems with the old pipe on the summit lift side to make snow this year.


----------



## Newpylong (Sep 27, 2016)

Hornet side is not ruled out at all for snowmaking, they are in process of welding repairs. Depends on how much he gets done.


----------



## MG Skier (Sep 27, 2016)

Lets hope he gets the goods from mother nature and he can get lots fixed enough to expand terrain. I have never skied there and after hiking a few trails, I'd like to ski them!


----------



## Abubob (Sep 27, 2016)

What this about a lawsuit?

This from their Facebook account.



> All great questions but we have to wait another few weeks on this law suit that's hanging over our head these past few months... then we'll give the updated roll out plan... but so you know, public pressure is not going to cause us to take short cuts - safety first and engineering once... time will tell...


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 27, 2016)

Abubob said:


> What this about a lawsuit?
> 
> This from their Facebook account.



+ 1

Inquiring minds want to know.  From what I have seen, there is some dispute either over the sale of the resort or one of the partners who bought it.


----------



## MG Skier (Sep 28, 2016)

I missed those facebook comments, I thought that was behind them. Bummer.


----------



## dlague (Sep 28, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> + 1
> 
> Inquiring minds want to know.  From what I have seen, there is some dispute either over the sale of the resort or one of the partners who bought it.



I wonder if that is still related to the partner that was being tried for embezzling that is no longer with them. Keith Fitzgerald was removed  from Tenney and I found this related to him - A Center Harbor man facing charges of abusing a power of attorney to shuffle money from bank accounts belonging to his terminally ill father to those he controlled, is seeking a $375,000 attachment against a Plymouth ski area.

http://laconiadailysun.com/newsx/lo...ealing-750-000-from-terminally-ill-father-584

http://www.citizen.com/news/2016-04...er_seeks_375K_attachment_against_former_.html

On another note, I found the description for Tenney in this link rather interesting. 

http://e2eglobal.com/clients-partners.html


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 28, 2016)

dlague said:


> I wonder if that is still related to the partner that was being tried for embezzling that is no longer with them. Keith Fitzgerald was removed  from Tenney and I found this related to him - A Center Harbor man facing charges of abusing a power of attorney to shuffle money from bank accounts belonging to his terminally ill father to those he controlled, is seeking a $375,000 attachment against a Plymouth ski area.
> 
> http://laconiadailysun.com/newsx/lo...ealing-750-000-from-terminally-ill-father-584
> 
> ...



That second article is the shortest article I have ever read


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 28, 2016)

dlague said:


> I wonder if that is still related to the partner that was being tried for embezzling that is no longer with them. Keith Fitzgerald was removed  from Tenney and I found this related to him - A Center Harbor man facing charges of abusing a power of attorney to shuffle money from bank accounts belonging to his terminally ill father to those he controlled, is seeking a $375,000 attachment against a Plymouth ski area.
> 
> http://laconiadailysun.com/newsx/lo...ealing-750-000-from-terminally-ill-father-584
> 
> ...



That's it.

The last item is their old description of their idea for the place.  I admit it is an odd idea.


----------



## slickrick (Oct 18, 2016)

Looks like they are asking for volunteers to help do some work this weekend.  This is the first I've seen a resort do this. I've never seen a for-profit company ask for volunteers.  While it gets the community involved, it doesn't quite project the strong financial picture they've been trying to paint...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Oct 18, 2016)

slickrick said:


> Looks like they are asking for volunteers to help do some work this weekend.  This is the first I've seen a resort do this. I've never seen a for-profit company ask for volunteers.  While it gets the community involved, it doesn't quite project the strong financial picture they've been trying to paint...


For many years Cannon would organize one.We would get a ride up the tram and usually head over to Mittersill to do mainly brush cutting but we always did some small glade thinning with chainsaws.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2016)

slickrick said:


> Looks like they are asking for volunteers to help do some work this weekend.  This is the first I've seen a resort do this. I've never seen a for-profit company ask for volunteers.  While it gets the community involved, it doesn't quite project the strong financial picture they've been trying to paint...



Magic does it all the time


----------



## Jully (Oct 18, 2016)

slickrick said:


> Looks like they are asking for volunteers to help do some work this weekend.  This is the first I've seen a resort do this. I've never seen a for-profit company ask for volunteers.  While it gets the community involved, it doesn't quite project the strong financial picture they've been trying to paint...



I think it is actually a pretty common event. Many small to medium sized resorts do this.


----------



## slickrick (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks for the education, boys!  I don't pay much attention to how these things run. I just barrel down hills!  The request sort of struck me as odd only because it's getting to the wire and there hasn't been as much activity and updates (at least on Facebook) as last summer.  Fingers crossed for some good snow and cheap skiing.


----------



## Jully (Oct 18, 2016)

slickrick said:


> Thanks for the education, boys!  I don't pay much attention to how these things run. I just barrel down hills!  The request sort of struck me as odd only because it's getting to the wire and there hasn't been as much activity and updates (at least on Facebook) as last summer.  Fingers crossed for some good snow and cheap skiing.



They have slowed down a bit. The lawsuit might be hurting things, but also there might just not be as much to report. Really hoping for Hornet to open this year.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 18, 2016)

slickrick said:


> Looks like they are asking for volunteers to help do some work this weekend.  This is the first I've seen a resort do this. I've never seen a for-profit company ask for volunteers.  While it gets the community involved, it doesn't quite project the strong financial picture they've been trying to paint...



Magic did it and still does.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Abubob (Oct 18, 2016)

They've been working on making rainbows. 




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=541225212742595


----------



## dlague (Oct 18, 2016)

slickrick said:


> Looks like they are asking for volunteers to help do some work this weekend.  This is the first I've seen a resort do this. I've never seen a for-profit company ask for volunteers.  While it gets the community involved, it doesn't quite project the strong financial picture they've been trying to paint...





When I met with him last year, he refused to use volunteers because of some state rule.  I told him that I would help and I am sure others would too.  Seems like he has turned around on that stance which I think is good. 

Does not look good from a strong financial picture is crap.  Loon, Killington and many other places have people who volunteer as ski patrol, ambassadors, adaptive ski guides etc. and that has nothing to do with financial well being.  In fact, if the resort paid for all those resources then they too would go out of business.  I think Mike at Tenney is doing everything he can to get this off the ground without any incoming revenue and seeking volunteers is a good approach. While the mini goal was to open last year and got blocked by the EPA.  He has committed to fixing the other chair lift and snow making and they have done a boat load of work on that so they have a better shot at it this year.  There is a lot of local interest in getting this ski area back up and running.


----------



## dlague (Oct 18, 2016)

Abubob said:


> They've been working on making rainbows.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta test those guns, might as well have fun with it!


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 18, 2016)

From Tenny's FB 



> Christopher Kidney Are  you insane asking a hurting population to work for free. Do we get to  ski for free, are you going to give passes to all that participate. You  purchased a business to make a profit and now you ask you customers to  work for free. This is so MESSED UP.Like · Reply · 14 hrs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dlague (Oct 18, 2016)

Jully said:


> They have slowed down a bit. The lawsuit might be hurting things, but also there might just not be as much to report. Really hoping for Hornet to open this year.



They have been posting about the snow making systems a lot.  Earlier this summer it was repairing and load testing on Hornet, this week they did work on the lodge where there were roof leaks.  They are working on getting the kitchen ready.  He does not post everything that is happening but like to show things of significance.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 18, 2016)

slickrick said:


> Looks like they are asking for volunteers to help do some work this weekend.  This is the first I've seen a resort do this. I've never seen a for-profit company ask for volunteers.  While it gets the community involved, it doesn't quite project the strong financial picture they've been trying to paint...



I'd categorize Tenney as more of a mid-sized "Ski Area" more than a resort... at least for now. And I see nothing wrong with them asking for a little help, if people want to volunteer their time. Most local areas have been doing it for a long time. Evidently many have been asking to help, so I sure that had a lot to do with it.

They've put a lot of time and money in so far, they've more than adequately earned my belief that they are worth supporting with my own efforts, and I hope to go over and volunteer to help, if I can fit it in the schedule. 

How much work and money into the lifts alone, to completely go thru them and do EVERYTHING to get them in the best possible shape sold me.

 Much much more than Sugarloaf has the past few years...


----------



## Jully (Oct 18, 2016)

dlague said:


> They have been posting about the snow making systems a lot.  Earlier this summer it was repairing and load testing on Hornet, this week they did work on the lodge where there were roof leaks.  They are working on getting the kitchen ready.  He does not post everything that is happening but like to show things of significance.



Exactly, there are just fewer things of significance happening. Last summer they ran the lifts for the first time, cleared the trails, etc. Things that had not been done in years were happening and totally changed the look of the area.

Absolutely killer reply to that facebook post too! I completely agree with everything he said. Shocked at how rude that poster was... Tenney has been nothing but good.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 18, 2016)

Speaking of Facebook, Mike came out last week and specifically said that the litigation with their former investment partner was the main reason why things were delayed.

Having that information made me feel very sympathetic for them.  Again, the information makes me understand what they are dealing with and makes me supportive.


----------



## Jully (Oct 18, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Speaking of Facebook, Mike came out last week and specifically said that the litigation with their former investment partner was the main reason why things were delayed.
> 
> Having that information made me feel very sympathetic for them.  Again, the information makes me understand what they are dealing with and makes me supportive.



Agreed. As someone with no experience in the ski industry just a few years ago, his dedication to the project is incredible! Additionally the project has almost certainly turned into more work than he expected. Nothing but support.


----------



## Jully (Oct 18, 2016)

Double Post


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 18, 2016)

Jully said:


> Additionally the project has almost certainly turned into more work than he expected.



Poor Michael probably goes to bed every night mumbling "What was I thinking?!"   :lol:


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 18, 2016)

His openness and communications are preserving their credibility.


----------



## MG Skier (Oct 18, 2016)

Not being one to miss out on Tenney chat, I have the time to chime in. When he purchased the mountain, he didn't plan on re establishing the winter activities part of the mountain. The community asked him to re open Tenney. So I'm sure he IS  asking " What am I thinking". 

He in the process has really shown us all how incredibly hard it is to re-open a defunct mountain. How many leaks (understatement) have they found/damage/theft vandalism.  Lets keep in mind refurbishing/modernizing those lifts could not have been a cheap undertaking. I'm sure he is on a budget, if I were free I'd consider the drive. I have reached out to him multiple times to offer my assistance with whatever he needs.

 I'd be happy to volunteer if that means he can save funds to make snow. I have some old ties to that area but I never skied it. I have hiked it twice and the difference has been very noticeable on each hike. My $.02.


----------



## dlague (Oct 18, 2016)

MG Skier said:


> Not being one to miss out on Tenney chat, I have the time to chime in. When he purchased the mountain, he didn't plan on re establishing the winter activities part of the mountain. The community asked him to re open Tenney. So I'm sure he IS  asking " What am I thinking".
> 
> He in the process has really shown us all how incredibly hard it is to re-open a defunct mountain. How many leaks (understatement) have they found/damage/theft vandalism.  Lets keep in mind refurbishing/modernizing those lifts could not have been a cheap undertaking. I'm sure he is on a budget, if I were free I'd consider the drive. I have reached out to him multiple times to offer my assistance with whatever he needs.
> 
> I'd be happy to volunteer if that means he can save funds to make snow. I have some old ties to that area but I never skied it. I have hiked it twice and the difference has been very noticeable on each hike. My $.02.



He originally bought it for water rights!


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 18, 2016)

dlague said:


> He originally bought it for water rights!



And mineral rights


----------



## dlague (Oct 18, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> And mineral rights



That I was not aware of.  When I spoke to him the first time I met him, he wanted to start a water bottling business.  Even spouted the number of gallons of production that is there.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Oct 19, 2016)

dlague said:


> That I was not aware of.  When I spoke to him the first time I met him, he wanted to start a water bottling business.  Even spouted the number of gallons of production that is there.



Seems like a good idea, if there is plenty of water there. Something profitable to help prop up the rest of the business on lean snow years.


----------



## Smellytele (Oct 19, 2016)

dlague said:


> That I was not aware of.  When I spoke to him the first time I met him, he wanted to start a water bottling business.  Even spouted the number of gallons of production that is there.



I read a few articles that stated this "Bouchard is not himself a skier; he reportedly purchased the area for  its minerals, then was convinced by Tenney fans that it could succeed as  a ski area." - http://www.skinet.com/ski/article/new-england-classics-poised-reopen
and
"He said he was really interested in the mineral rights," - http://www.concordmonitor.com/Tenne...ams-up-with-Plymouth-State-University-2369932


----------



## dlague (Oct 19, 2016)

They have posted on FB that the snow making systems is patched up and tested successfully.  Thy still have a few seals to replace on he hydrants.


----------



## Newpylong (Oct 20, 2016)

Tenney Mike still has to test the air side. Chances are nothing as bad as the water but he also has to install all.of the hydrant valves which were stolen. He is getting close.


----------



## billski (Nov 3, 2016)

Good grief, have you seen the Tenny FB page lately?  The stuff Mike has dug up is literally full of holes.  He's a quick study in the hydraulics of snowmaking. He knows how to find a leaky pipe in an abandoned leach field and more importantly understand why it happened. The cracked pumps are incredible.  Everything is behind the scenes, but his transparency is second to none. https://www.facebook.com/skiTENNEY/


----------



## MG Skier (Nov 3, 2016)

It is rather impressive just how much he has repaired. Lets hope he can get enough done to make some snow and augment what WILL be a great year from mother nature. Lets hope that new groomer gets a really good workout this year!


----------



## witch hobble (Dec 9, 2016)

http://laconiadailysun.com/newsx/lo...n-ski-area-dispute-888-could-use-another-read


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 9, 2016)

witch hobble said:


> http://laconiadailysun.com/newsx/lo...n-ski-area-dispute-888-could-use-another-read



Hmmmm......this just gets stranger and stranger.  

I just saw their recent video involving the construction of rails for a rail park.  Mike said something to the effect of using it this season on a trail "because there are not going to be any beginner skiers" there.  Anyone know if they intend on opening for skiing?


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 9, 2016)

thetrailboss said:


> Hmmmm......this just gets stranger and stranger.
> 
> I just saw their recent video involving the construction of rails for a rail park.  Mike said something to the effect of using it this season on a trail "because there are not going to be any beginner skiers" there.  Anyone know if they intend on opening for skiing?



I would guess because it is only planned on being a "soft" opening for this year (I'm sure one of the reasons is to let the legal issues settle out, so they can see where they stand) and there was/is no plan for a big lessons/ski school operation until next year. Seems he talked about it somewhere on FB.

Seems as if his plan for the Poma was tubing on one side, and a small terrain park on the other... skiing off the lifts when Mother Nature and limited snowmaking permits.


----------



## MG Skier (Dec 9, 2016)

I was fortunate enough to get up to Tenney for a hike and visit a about a month ago. Had a chance to speak with Michael a little bit between his projects on a Sunday afternoon. It was great to meet him after several chats via Facebook. He has some pretty big plans for the area. I don't think he has blown any snow yet but the forecast and conditions for snow making look favorable moving forward. I am not sure how much snow he plans to blow on the Hornet and Eclipse side. Lets continue to hope for a big winter.

At least he is off the NELSAP page and the lifts are good to go!


----------



## Puck it (Dec 9, 2016)

This is sounding more and more like it will never happen.


----------



## Abubob (Dec 19, 2016)

Ugh. Okay. Not good. I can see this dragging on.

http://laconiadailysun.com/newsx/lo...pment-owner-to-post-bond-to-get-property-back


----------



## doublediamond (Dec 19, 2016)

"$375,000" ... "tractor" ....

Hmmm. That sounds awfully like a groomer.

That explains why they are working on repairing an old BR350. It's not for "snowmakers use", it's for everyday use.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 19, 2016)

Abubob said:


> Ugh. Okay. Not good. I can see this dragging on.
> 
> http://laconiadailysun.com/newsx/lo...pment-owner-to-post-bond-to-get-property-back



Yeah not good. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Dec 19, 2016)

I'd be willing to bet its the mini excavator, and tractor and other equipment that they've been using to repair all the snowmaking piping... I thought the old BR came with the ski area...


----------



## doublediamond (Dec 19, 2016)

They have a fairly young Pisten Bully


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 4, 2017)

http://www.concordmonitor.com/tenney-mountain-ski-almost-ready-7178922


----------



## Puck it (Jan 4, 2017)

Believe it when I see it!


----------



## dlague (Jan 4, 2017)

So exactly what is a limited opening.  I know they were talking about a terrain park and snow tubing.  Probably off a smaller lower mountain lift.

Sent from my SM-G930P using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 4, 2017)

No expectations here.  I don't know if they even have enough for lifties, ski patrol, basic operations.  I'm not sure what he is thinking.


----------



## thetrailboss (Feb 13, 2017)

Bump.  Huge snowstorm and it is almost President's Week, but nothing online about operations except a comment for skinners and hikers.  I take it that this season is a wash as well?  Yikes.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 13, 2017)

Yeah, till those lawsuits settled.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 14, 2017)

Saw this on their FB page.

. Thanks Mike for letting the community hike and enjoy the mountain. I forgot how great the skiing at Tenney can be. Looking forward to the opening next season!


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 14, 2017)

Also Mike posted this yesterday when somebody asked about the lift running and if they could ride up:

I have to obey State Safety requirements... Although they, the State, have blessed us to open, I have a technical "legal" issue holding us back. The lifts run every other day for about 15 minutes just to keep all the mechanicals in good shape... I can not jeopardize the trust of the State Dept of Safety so I ask that folks do not pressure us when they see maintenance operations taking place. Thank you for your understanding.

He has given his blessing to anybody that wants to hike and ski or tube.And they have groomed a lot of the mt.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 16, 2017)

Bump.  They are posting more videos of maintenance work.  I understand that they have at least one issue they have to resolve before they can operate, but they will have very little credibility if this continues.........

In the meantime, this is for sale on eBay from 1992:


----------



## Jully (May 16, 2017)

They definitely over promised and it hurt them. Hopefully next year works out.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 16, 2017)

Jully said:


> They definitely over promised and it hurt them. Hopefully next year works out.



From what I understand, it is a former investor/partner that is the big problem.  It's too bad.  Hope that it gets settled.  Michael captured the attention of a lot of people and the industry.


----------



## MG Skier (May 16, 2017)

Lets hope he can push through the legal stuff...especially with all of the lift work/pipe work that has been done. A journey still awaits them!!


----------



## Abubob (May 16, 2017)

Jully said:


> They definitely over promised and it hurt them. Hopefully next year works out.


How is that exactly? My understanding is they NEVER PROMISED to open. It's always been a possible "soft" opening. Keep in mind too, that the ski area is really second in his consideration. Sir Mike is more interested in developing mineral rights and a conference center than he is in skiing. The only reason he's developing the ski area is in consideration to the local population.

Personally I don't care how slow he moves. Slow growth is better than opening too soon without consideration to the myriad details of running a business - let alone a ski area. Cut Mike some slack. He's got enough on his plate.


----------



## dlague (May 16, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> From what I understand, it is a former investor/partner that is the big problem.  It's too bad.  Hope that it gets settled.  Michael captured the attention of a lot of people and the industry.



We are now repeating the same story over again  Post #411


----------



## deadheadskier (May 16, 2017)

Abubob said:


> How is that exactly? My understanding is they NEVER PROMISED to open. It's always been a possible "soft" opening. Keep in mind too, that the ski area is really second in his consideration. Sir Mike is more interested in developing mineral rights and a conference center than he is in skiing. The only reason he's developing the ski area is in consideration to the local population.
> 
> Personally I don't care how slow he moves. Slow growth is better than opening too soon without consideration to the myriad details of running a business - let alone a ski area. Cut Mike some slack. He's got enough on his plate.



I think his work and social media presence did the talking though.  People saw all the brush work being done on the trails, the base lodge repairs, lift repair work and the snow making pipe repairs and testing.  It really gave the impression that not only was Tenney coming back, but it might be coming back much better than where it left off.  Low hurdle I know.

Here's a question.  Are they hosting many conferences up there right now?  You would think that with a conference center being part of the long term goal they'd try and utilize the base lodge facilities to start generating some awareness about the property.  Or has the legal proceedings prevented that from happening?

I wonder what the annual tax bill is on the place as a dormant ski area.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 16, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I think his work and social media presence did the talking though.  People saw all the brush work being done on the trails, the base lodge repairs, lift repair work and the snow making pipe repairs and testing.  It really gave the impression that not only was Tenney coming back, but it might be coming back much better than where it left off.  Low hurdle I know.
> 
> Here's a question.  Are they hosting many conferences up there right now?  You would think that with a conference center being part of the long term goal they'd try and utilize the base lodge facilities to start generating some awareness about the property.  Or has the legal proceedings prevented that from happening?
> 
> I wonder what the annual tax bill is on the place as a dormant ski area.



Exactly.  I liked what he was doing, but he got everyone excited.


----------



## Jully (May 16, 2017)

Abubob said:


> How is that exactly? My understanding is they NEVER PROMISED to open. It's always been a possible "soft" opening. Keep in mind too, that the ski area is really second in his consideration. Sir Mike is more interested in developing mineral rights and a conference center than he is in skiing. The only reason he's developing the ski area is in consideration to the local population.
> 
> Personally I don't care how slow he moves. Slow growth is better than opening too soon without consideration to the myriad details of running a business - let alone a ski area. Cut Mike some slack. He's got enough on his plate.



I'm a huge fan of Mike by all accounts. I'm fully aware of his motivations and the legal issues with his partner are certainly out of his control, a big shame. However, he managed to get an incredible amount of energy behind his movement and had captured EVERYONE's attention. From what I've observed, the following and attention he once received has waned a bit. The factors were out of his control though, which absolutely sucks. A lot of areas could use an owner/coordinator like him.


----------



## Jully (May 16, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I think his work and social media presence did the talking though.  People saw all the brush work being done on the trails, the base lodge repairs, lift repair work and the snow making pipe repairs and testing.  It really gave the impression that not only was Tenney coming back, but it might be coming back much better than where it left off.  Low hurdle I know.
> 
> Here's a question.  Are they hosting many conferences up there right now?  You would think that with a conference center being part of the long term goal they'd try and utilize the base lodge facilities to start generating some awareness about the property.  Or has the legal proceedings prevented that from happening?
> 
> I wonder what the annual tax bill is on the place as a dormant ski area.



The conference idea is a good one. I'd bet there are legal issues right now though.

I've thought about the tax bill as well. I think it might be decently high. Not as high as it would be if you had revenue obviously, but not trivial by any accounts.


----------



## dlague (May 16, 2017)

deadheadskier said:


> I think his work and social media presence did the talking though.  People saw all the brush work being done on the trails, the base lodge repairs, lift repair work and the snow making pipe repairs and testing.  It really gave the impression that not only was Tenney coming back, but it might be coming back much better than where it left off.  Low hurdle I know.
> 
> Here's a question.  Are they hosting many conferences up there right now?  You would think that with a conference center being part of the long term goal they'd try and utilize the base lodge facilities to start generating some awareness about the property.  Or has the legal proceedings prevented that from happening?
> 
> I wonder what the annual tax bill is on the place as a dormant ski area.



They have held some smaller events but I doubt any conferences.  The conference center is supposed to be at the summit and he access road to it would come from the other side.  That will be a challenge on its own.  Even if the ski area becomes fully functional, the center at the summit is not intended for ski area access.

I honestly hope that this next season will be the one.  I am sure he will push hard to make that happen.


----------



## deadheadskier (May 16, 2017)

I just question the viability of a mountain top conference center at that location unless it's really small and catering to a niche market.  I'm assuming they plan on using the wind farm access road?  I think they'll find the expense of running water and sewage lines up there to such a facility as cost prohibitive.  I'm sure the views will be great and all, but they could probably just multi-purpose the base lodge for such business activities for a fraction of the cost. 

Hopefully it works out for them.


----------



## Puck it (May 16, 2017)

It is all pie in the sky.  Never believed this would happen when announced.


----------



## podunk77 (May 16, 2017)

A few days ago on Tenney Mountain's facebook page, Mike posted a link to a Union Leader article about a guy, Keith Fitzgerald, who was just sentenced to prison for defrauding his father's estate.  Mike made a comment to the effect of it being Karma, and when I read the newspaper article it appears Fitzgerald once had a significant role in the business of bringing Tenney back to life.  Mike's being appropriately coy by not saying too much, but a logical inference would be that this is the person responsible for the delays in moving the project forward, and that his newly imposed jail sentence might lead to quicker mountain progress going forward.  I have absolutely no personal knowledge of the situation -- just bringing it to people's attention if they want to check it out themselves.

Also, I have to side with previous posters.... I think Mike did an excellent job of UNDER-promising.  I recall some people asking him about season passes the first winter the mountain was slated to be open.  What a total PR disaster that would have been.  Seems to me Mike's been pretty transparent all along, and if indeed a major obstacle has been removed via imprisonment, and if Plymouth State University is indeed interested in being a customer of the the newly opened mountain, I think "slow and steady" will be shown to have been the better choice.


----------



## MG Skier (May 17, 2017)

Just read the article via New England Ski History. Lets hope for Mike's sake that the lifts turn even if it is a "soft" opening.


----------



## thetrailboss (May 17, 2017)

MG Skier said:


> Just read the article via New England Ski History. Lets hope for Mike's sake that the lifts turn even if it is a "soft" opening.



http://www.newenglandskiindustry.com/viewstory.php?storyid=570


----------



## Do Work (May 17, 2017)

thetrailboss said:


> http://www.newenglandskiindustry.com/viewstory.php?storyid=570




Wow.  Wishing Tenney the best now that the fox is out of the henhouse.


----------



## hrstrat57 (May 19, 2017)

where is it stated that PSU is interesting in re up with Tenney Mountain?

Linky?


----------



## thetrailboss (May 20, 2017)

hrstrat57 said:


> where is it stated that PSU is interesting in re up with Tenney Mountain?
> 
> Linky?



I think he said that two years ago.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Mapnut (May 22, 2017)

http://www.concordmonitor.com/Tenney-Mountain-Ski-Area-teams-up-with-Plymouth-State-University-2369932 
As of June 2016.


----------



## witch hobble (Aug 27, 2017)

Well. It'll be three years come December. Gotta be make or break for getting open this year.  My confidence has never been all that high, but It's sinking fast.

what do you think? Any front line employees gonna be hired? Any lift tickets gonna be sold?


----------



## MG Skier (Aug 27, 2017)

I have been following since I saw it on NELSAP years ago.....I always wondered why it wasn't open....Lifts should be good to go but I know there was talk of some upgrades to the snow making system (pumps/compressors), not sure where that stands.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 28, 2017)

MG Skier said:


> I have been following since I saw it on NELSAP years ago.....I always wondered why it wasn't open....Lifts should be good to go but I know there was talk of some upgrades to the snow making system (pumps/compressors), not sure where that stands.



Michael is saying that they will open this year.


----------



## dlague (Aug 28, 2017)

MG Skier said:


> I have been following since I saw it on NELSAP years ago.....I always wondered why it wasn't open....Lifts should be good to go but I know there was talk of some upgrades to the snow making system (pumps/compressors), not sure where that stands.



He got tied up in a lawsuit by his former COO that would not allow him to operate.  Not sure what the status of that is.


----------



## Jully (Aug 28, 2017)

dlague said:


> He got tied up in a lawsuit by his former COO that would not allow him to operate.  Not sure what the status of that is.



Thought I heard the lawsuit was resolved a few months ago. If that is the case, this year is hopefully the year. If he still struggles to open with the lawsuit resolved, I think it will be tough to move forward after this year.

Opening a ski area is really hard. He and his team are awesome, but there are so many unforeseen challenges that can derail a project. I think they can do it, but this has just been another example of just how hard it is to reopen a lost ski area, even one that was in relatively good shape (standing, functioning-ish lifts, a standing, functional lodge, semi-functional snowmaking infrastructure, etc).


----------



## skixc2 (Aug 28, 2017)

Do they actually have a website now...?!

http://www.tenneymtn.com/

It's real bad if this is actually their website.  Lots of typos and all other kinds of mess.


----------



## mbedle (Aug 28, 2017)

Its pretty bad: 

"Most people like playing snow and water so they try to go on beach every vacation."
"There are many things that you will love there such as the steepness, the trailers, the staffs, the snow itself and the grooming."
"We are travelers seeking to explore the beauty on this earth. We have been to so many skiing places to find pleasure for ourselves."

There is no way this is their official webpage. Owned by a Bradley Covert.


----------



## Jully (Aug 28, 2017)

skixc2 said:


> Do they actually have a website now...?!
> 
> http://www.tenneymtn.com/
> 
> It's real bad if this is actually their website.  Lots of typos and all other kinds of mess.



What even... skiing pictures CLEARLY not taken from actual stuff at Tenney or even in the northeast are a special pet peeve of mine. Tenney has been closed obviously, so not many pictures available but if you really think pictures are necessary, then at least find something that is a little bit eastern and not 5 feet of western powder sitting on the edge of a cliff.

I don't think that can be their website though... makes no sense. It is 100x too bad.


----------



## Jully (Aug 28, 2017)

mbedle said:


> There is no way this is their official webpage. Owned by a Bradley Covert.



Thank goodness. I was looking for a contact on the website. 

My favorite is "Snowboarding is really fun for since the area is wide and snow is really amazing friend of snowboarders. Many Snowboarders would like to stay in the mountain for this is the best mountain for them. The skiing and snowboarding, price is not that questionable because it gives you the best entertainment you are looking for. This means Tenney Mountain has a perfect rate for  you on you vacation."

Runner up is also "Since you are interested in skiing, we are here to help you find the most amazing experience in skiing from the best skiing place on earth. If you have clarifications, please feel free to contact us. Thank you for viewing this site."


----------



## Abubob (Aug 28, 2017)

Jully said:


> Thought I heard the lawsuit was resolved a few months ago. If that is the case, this year is hopefully the year. If he still struggles to open with the lawsuit resolved, I think it will be tough to move forward after this year.
> 
> Opening a ski area is really hard. He and his team are awesome, but there are so many unforeseen challenges that can derail a project. I think they can do it, but this has just been another example of just how hard it is to reopen a lost ski area, even one that was in relatively good shape (standing, functioning-ish lifts, a standing, functional lodge, semi-functional snowmaking infrastructure, etc).



The lawsuit was resolved and Michael lost his 50K and had to give back his equipment. Hopefully that'll teach him not to have verbal agreements with crooks. That aside....

Sir Michael is committed to slow growth. While both chairs are certified he's running regularly to keep them up. The snowmaking (compressors, pipes and guns) plus grooming are things that will come in time while the lodge gets regular improvements and maintenance. I'm confident that this kind of slow growth will continue. Maybe this will be the year he can have his "soft" opening. 

Also recently I see that his father has passed away so wrapping up his estate while mourning his loss will take some time I'm sure.


----------



## Newpylong (Aug 28, 2017)

His lodge and lifts are ready after the past few years work. His snowmaking pipes were largely repaired. Unless he goes MRG style, he needs pumps, compressors (lease if need be), snow guns and air hydrants, hoses, etc.  We shall see, best of luck to him.


----------



## Mapnut (Aug 28, 2017)

Might someone be holding that domain name hostage? In other words, this is so embarrassing, pay us money and we'll take it down.


----------



## mbedle (Aug 28, 2017)

Mapnut said:


> Might someone be holding that domain name hostage? In other words, this is so embarrassing, pay us money and we'll take it down.


 While you can hold a domain name hostage for money, it is illegal to post a website portraying an actual business. A simple C&D would put an end to the website content and there are plenty of other domain names they could use for their official website.


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 28, 2017)

mbedle said:


> Its pretty bad:
> 
> "Most people like playing snow and water so they try to go on beach every vacation."
> "There are many things that you will love there such as the steepness, the trailers, the staffs, the snow itself and the grooming."
> ...



Yeah.  I think that is their old URL.  Someone bought it....judging by the bad English I would guess Chinese...and are probably fooling around with it until the real Tenney buys it back.


----------



## Cat in January (Aug 28, 2017)

trailboss sent you a couple pm's


----------



## Quietman (Aug 28, 2017)

Their facebook site is active with recent updates.   https://www.facebook.com/skiTENNEY/


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 25, 2018)

*Tenney Mountain Presents Development Plans to Plymouth Planning Board

newenglandskiindustry.com Story


*


> [FONT=Georgia, Arial]Tenney Mountain will open for  skiing this winter and hopes to start construction on an 80 unit hotel  as soon as this summer, according to a presentation made to the Plymouth  Planning Board last week.  Tenney Mountain Development Group  representative Bruce Cunningham made the non-binding conceptual  presentation, outlining a 5 to 8 year project build-out, "assuming that  the economy stays very strong."
> 
> Outlining plans for the 2017-18 ski season, Cunningham stated Tenney had  "gone through recertifications of the lifts" and "will be open and  operating worst case scenario the second week of February."
> 
> ...



Looks like any day now...


----------



## Vaughn (Jan 25, 2018)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> *Tenney Mountain Presents Development Plans to Plymouth Planning Board
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's cool but it's too bad they're opening 1/2 way through the season. Maybe it's an intentional soft opening but my understanding is that vacation weeks are everything for ski mt. operators and they've missed the big one. 

As for the 80 room hotel, who knows. There are really very few good hotels in the western Whites so fingers crossed but it's a bit far from I-93. They really seem to be throwing everything against the wall to see if something sticks so I hope they find something.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2018)

Vaughn said:


> That's cool but it's too bad they're opening 1/2 way through the season. Maybe it's an intentional soft opening but my understanding is that vacation weeks are everything for ski mt. operators and they've missed the big one.
> 
> As for the 80 room hotel, who knows. There are really very few good hotels in the western Whites so fingers crossed but it's a bit far from I-93. They really seem to be throwing everything against the wall to see if something sticks so I hope they find something.



I doubt that they are going to open.  Everything I see posted is great, but way behind time-wise.  I like him and his transparency, but they don't have their act together.  This will be the third season that they have missed.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 25, 2018)

Vaughn said:


> That's cool but it's too bad they're opening 1/2 way through the season. Maybe it's an intentional soft opening but my understanding is that vacation weeks are everything for ski mt. operators and they've missed the big one.
> 
> As for the 80 room hotel, who knows. There are really very few good hotels in the western Whites so fingers crossed but it's a bit far from I-93. They really seem to be throwing everything against the wall to see if something sticks so I hope they find something.



I believe their intention was to soft-open a bit earlier after the Christmas Holidays, but evidently that bad damaging Nor'easter that had gone thru, did a large amount of damage to the terrain they had to contend with.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Jan 25, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> I doubt that they are going to open.  Everything I see posted is great, but way behind time-wise.  I like him and his transparency, but they don't have their act together.  This will be the third season that they have missed.



I think you are going to end up being wrong. But, I agree, they don't have much experience to go on. Seem like they are the "learn by doing" type of crowd, with a slow methodical approach. Hey, even if they only get the lifts spinning for a couple months on whatever natural Nature provides, it's a net positive, and a good learning experience for them.

Hopefully some semblance of snowmaking for next fall...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 25, 2018)

They certainly wont be opening on natural snow so I would assume they will have to make snow this year.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 25, 2018)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> I think you are going to end up being wrong. But, I agree, they don't have much experience to go on. Seem like they are the "learn by doing" type of crowd, with a slow methodical approach. Hey, even if they only get the lifts spinning for a couple months on whatever natural Nature provides, it's a net positive, and a good learning experience for them.
> 
> Hopefully some semblance of snowmaking for next fall...



If they open this year, great.  But this is the third year we have watched YouTube videos and waited.  I want them to succeed.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 25, 2018)

SIKSKIER said:


> They certainly wont be opening on natural snow so I would assume they will have to make snow this year.



They have no snowmaking capability outside of the tubing area.


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Jan 25, 2018)

Hotel? What a joke. Focus on the hill.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MG Skier (Jan 26, 2018)

Correct, snowmaking over in the tubing area.....its going to take time with one fan gun versus the 3 or 4 they had last year. 

My understanding is that the water pipes are good going up the mountain (after watching many welding videos on face book.)....however, no compressor capability. He mentioned he was snow farming for this year. 

And yes soft opening, they wont be ready for big crowds....I hope mother nature helps them out with some more snow!!! I plan on getting up there this season to ski a NELSAP hill. I hope they can make it happen, I have been pulling for them since they acquired the mountain.

My mom grew up nearby so I have been keeping an eye on progress.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 26, 2018)

The compressor capability is easily added short term with rentals and extending the header out onto the pad, but there were more critical issues last I spoke with them. No air hydrants anywhere on the mountain (all stolen for brass while they were closed). No snowmaking equipment on hill outside of a few home builts strapped to trees. There is no 480 for the fans anywhere but the base and platter area. All of their pumps are fixed diesels and are not EPA/DEP compliant as such. If you remember stationary diesels of a certain class required massive retrofits to be compliant since the early 2000s. We are talking emissions controls, containment pits, etc. So you're going to see some electric turbine pumps come in, compressors, and on hill equipment before ever seeing snow making on the main mountain.


----------



## MG Skier (Jan 26, 2018)

It has been awhile since I spoke to Mike Last....could be almost 2 years on my last hike. I forgot about the hydrants missing! I knew about the Diesel concerns....I imagine a very significant investment to modernize that pump house to meet requirements. I thought Mike had some of that lined up?


----------



## SIKSKIER (Jan 29, 2018)

Well that really is a surprise to me that there is no snowmaking yet.I figured with all the work that was done there including replacing sm pipe that some was ready.Pretty much impossible to open a ski area these days without it except in northern Vt.Even MRG struggles big time.


----------



## thetrailboss (Jan 29, 2018)

SIKSKIER said:


> Well that really is a surprise to me that there is no snowmaking yet.I figured with all the work that was done there including replacing sm pipe that some was ready.Pretty much impossible to open a ski area these days without it except in northern Vt.Even MRG struggles big time.



Considering the number of videos of snowmaking repair work that I have seen from them, this also came as a big surprise.


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Feb 1, 2018)

thetrailboss said:


> Considering the number of videos of snowmaking repair work that I have seen from them, this also came as a big surprise.



Yes, thats why after hiking up to the turbines this November (Plymouth local,) I knew everything is a crock of shit up there. More than half the trails are covered in saplings, massive drainage issues on the trails and the work road to the summit is a disaster. Not a soul to be seen working on anything mid week. 

I WAS approached by some seedy looking people in a old sedan looking for some dude just after dusk. After I wasn’t said person they drove across the parking lot and continued idling in their car with their lights off. They said they came to look at a car...AFTER DARK, riiiight. Probably looking to score heroin. Yea, Tenney on the up and up for sure.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## witch hobble (Feb 15, 2018)

Opening this weekend!!!!!




(for tubing)


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 15, 2018)

Looking at the weather forecast, this may be the one and only weekend of the year.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 15, 2018)

They are shooting for the Hornet on Sunday, and the Eclipse on Monday if all goes well.


----------



## Vaughn (Feb 18, 2018)

https://www.boston.com/news/skiing/2018/02/18/tenney-mountain-ski-open-tubing

Anybody go? These guys have terrible timing considering the forecast this week but glad to see some progress. More mountains the better.


----------



## ChicoKat (Mar 5, 2018)

Facebook page says it is on this Thursday. Open for skiing during the upcoming storm. Wouldn't it be a gut punch to have to close on opening day due to a snow storm. Look forward to getting over there.


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 23, 2018)

Bump for stoke.....I finally got out and rode the Hornet yesterday. Soft cruisy snow. 

I’m glad they’ve been able to open and really am pulling for them, but yesterday didn’t feel too different than 2010: trails a bit overgrown, empty parking lot, maybe a dozen people out skiing. Vibe was definitely better. Here’s hoping they can keep building off this soft opening.


----------



## MG Skier (Mar 23, 2018)

I was hoping for a snow day from the job but it fell on a day they were not open. (Went to Magic)  I am sure people are skeptical without snowmaking and a solid base etc. I am sure there are some obstacles but I'd still like to ski them this season. Lets hope they continue to expand on what they opened this year and really get after it next year.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 23, 2018)

The only time I have skied there was in their last year when the Hornet was not even open and just the other chair that went 2/3 of the way up. I would like to try the top and the glades above the other chair.


----------



## skixc2 (Mar 23, 2018)

Was there on their first Saturday earlier this month (operating day #2 or #3 I think).  It was wonderful, with deep snow everywhere.  Only the trails they had brushed out were open (still some work to do there) but I was pleased with the 2/3 of the former mountain that were being offered.  The Hornet really is quite slow, but the affordable tickets really make up for it.  I loved skiing on all natural snow with no icy man-made base underneath.  Such a treat.
I had never previously skied Tenney.  (Though I've skied every other active ski hill in NH except for Campton and Veteran's Mem.) So I was excited to try it out and share the experience with my dad on that day.  We had driven up there years ago - probably 1999 - planning to ski but decided to go to Waterville instead because Tenney looked so icy.  I am very thankful that I finally got to complete that trip with my dad 19 years later.
I'm pulling for Tenney.  I think getting open with all this natural snow this year will be a huge boost - you go guys!


----------



## prsboogie (Mar 24, 2018)

skixc2 said:


> Was there on their first Saturday earlier this month (operating day #2 or #3 I think).  It was wonderful, with deep snow everywhere.  Only the trails they had brushed out were open (still some work to do there) but I was pleased with the 2/3 of the former mountain that were being offered.  The Hornet really is quite slow, but the affordable tickets really make up for it.  I loved skiing on all natural snow with no icy man-made base underneath.  Such a treat.
> I had never previously skied Tenney.  (Though I've skied every other active ski hill in NH except for Campton and Veteran's Mem.) So I was excited to try it out and share the experience with my dad on that day.  We had driven up there years ago - probably 1999 - planning to ski but decided to go to Waterville instead because Tenney looked so icy.  I am very thankful that I finally got to complete that trip with my dad 19 years later.
> I'm pulling for Tenney.  I think getting open with all this natural snow this year will be a huge boost - you go guys!


That is a great experience you'll never forget.

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------

